# UCONN NATIONAL CHAMPS!



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Canes gonna rise to greatness AGAIN! :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I think Michigan should be real good again. Hardaway and Burke were big losses but i expect my boy Stauskas to break out and Mcgary to continue his play from the ncaa tournament once hes healthy.



Oh yeah and im sorta looking forward to watching Kansas with :homer :mark:WIGGINS :mark: :homer


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Michigan and to perhaps a similar extent Indiana look like they are on the verge of revolutionizing the Big Ten's style. These are teams with great athletes that want to stretch the floor in half-court sets and throw outlets/run after defensive rebounds. Michigan St and (slowly) Ohio St are heading this direction as well.

For those who have seen too much Bo Ryan slopball dictating the pace of the league, it's a great sight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Nice to see Notre Dame at 21. Hopefully they adjust well in the ACC.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Lots of people straight laughing the Canes off. Rion Brown dropped 20 in the exhibition against Fla Tech. I think he has a legit chance at the ACC scoring title this season. People don't realize we have another 10 year senior returning in Garrius Adams. Jekiri the 7 footer added about 30 pounds. Swoope's another solid senior on the wing. I think we're going to be a grit and grind type of team this year and surprise a lot of people, in the same mold of UVA last year or FSU recently. Don't doubt Larranaga.

The ACC is going to be insane with Pitts, ND and Cuse this year. NBA like. Could see 7 or 8 teams make the big dance from the conference.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Deonte Burton coming back for his senior season, look out. Dark Horse MWC POY for sure.

Nevada is probably as deep as anyone in the country at 1-3, the problems is the 4 and 5 :no:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

The Mountain West was very competitive last year. New Mexico returns a lot of their core while Colorado State and UNLV lost a lot of firepower, though still have some pretty good talent to fill in. Nevada lost their leading scorer but returns Burton. They had an abysmal season last year but the MWC won't be nearly as good this one. That alone should see them make a big turn around. 

Don't look off Pacific, your season opener though. They won the Big West last season and while they lost an explosive player in McCloud, I think Sama Taku is prime to have a big senior year. Should be a good test to open up the year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

We play Pacific almost every year, it's a good series.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Just remembered that Pacific joined the WCC this year. They're going to be really pumped this season. On the flip side just hand Long Beach the Big West title right now.

I'm going to be following the MAAC closely this year. I think Rhamel Brown has a legit shot of being drafted in 2014 out of Manhattan. He's a 6'7 Ben Wallace.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Starts tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Longhorns vs. Kentucky in the NC game brothers. BOOK IT.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Does this thread get a sticky too, or does it stay down here?

All the top teams winning early. Oregon/Georgetown in Korea on ESPN.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Don't think it gets a sticky until March Madness.

Some impressive debuts from the freshmen today. Randle with 23/15, Jabari Parker with an impressive outing.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


> Don't think it gets a sticky until March Madness.
> 
> Some impressive debuts from the freshmen today. Randle with 23/15, Jabari Parker with an impressive outing.


Poythress played well for Kentucky, getting minutes at the 4.

I had no idea Kansas got Tarik Black from Memphis. That's not even fair. :lmao


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Headed to Chicago Tuesday to watch my Spartans kick Kentucky's ass and then Parker vs. Wiggins. Best early season games you could ask for.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Crazy seeing two big meetings this early but the Champions Classic on Tuesday should be two very exciting games. 

Pissed off about Miami's loss to St. Francis. We had a steal in the final seconds of OT down by 2 and Kirk goes for 3 instead of setting up and forcing double OT. We had been 0-14 from three prior to that so of course he missed. The one good thing is that the team showed heart tying the game and forcing OT in the first place. Swoope and Jekiri need to contribute more. Still a long season ahead.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Nevada lost to Pacific :mcgee1 And Pacific isn't even that good since their coach retired.

Fresno's HC after hitting the GW at the buzzer


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Doug McDermott with a fantastic game today, dropping 37 points. One of the best players in the nation, but at times I feel like he gets overlooked.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Nevada lost to Pacific :mcgee1 And Pacific isn't even that good since their coach retired.
> 
> Fresno's HC after hitting the GW at the buzzer


GOAT celebration.

Duke's supposed to be loaded again. Hoping Wake can improve on last season. 1-0 so far!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Sparty whooping Kentucky's ass so far.

44-32 at the half, and it honestly should be much worse.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wow, and everyone was saying Kentucky could run the table and they're danger of losing their second game of the season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

How Teddy Valentine still has a job is beyond me. That guy is the absolute worst ref in NCAA, yet the B1G lets him keep getting big games (idk if B1G had a choice in this game, but he's called more than enough games in the B1G for me to know how bad he is.)


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Dawson is a beast.

:mark:


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I know they are freshmen but holy crap does Kentucky play dumb. They will inevitably improve but it's hard to see that group re-capturing the magic they had with Davis and MKG. 

Randle is a beast. The Harrison twins looked like puke.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Some good games today.

#14 VCU beat #25 UVA on a last-second 3-pointer, 59-56.
#2 Michigan State held on to beat "#1" Kentucky, 78-74.
#20 Wisconsin knocked off #11 Florida, 59-53.
#23 Baylor held off South Carolina, 66-64.
#5 Kansas and #4 Duke are neck-and-neck right now.

And most importantly, Vandy held off Georgia State (led by Ryan Harrow!), 86-80.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



BrickHouse said:


> I know they are freshmen but holy crap does Kentucky play dumb. They will inevitably improve but it's hard to see that group re-capturing the magic they had with Davis and MKG.
> 
> Randle is a beast. The Harrison twins looked like puke.


Calipari is a below-average game day coach.

And I mean below-average as in compared to _all_ college coaches.

Compared to the elite ones at other major programs, he's horrendous.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Oh, Wiggins. :faint:

It's gonna be a fun year in college basketball (if the refs can swallow their damn whistles).

Kansas pulls away for the win, 94-83.

Parker and Wiggins both are as advertised. Perry Ellis had a monster game for Kansas. Naadir Tharpe is still awful.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Couldn't catch any of the big games today but saw Wiggins had 16 second half pts after 6 first half. Pretty good 'big game' debut for him I would say. Did get to catch South Carolina/Baylor during the day, loved what I saw from Sindarius Thornwell, freshman, on S.C. 

Florida Gulf Coast is definitely dancing again this season.

Told you about Pacific, P.I. You should be happy about seeing Matthews go off on MNF though. I think it was you who schooled me on him last season and said to watch out. 

And lol, Miami needed another OT game but at least won this time. STILL A LONG SEASON...


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> How Teddy Valentine still has a job is beyond me. That guy is the absolute worst ref in NCAA, yet the B1G lets him keep getting big games (idk if B1G had a choice in this game, but he's called more than enough games in the B1G for me to know how bad he is.)


 I was not happy when I seen him come out before our game. We will probably get him a lot this year because he usually refs a lot of the best teams' games. Can't stand TV Teddy.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


> Doug McDermott with a fantastic game today, dropping 37 points. One of the best players in the nation, but at times I feel like he gets overlooked.


He is a great player. His school on the other hand (Creighton) is a fucking bitch school. Moving to the Big East is huge for them though but they talent level of the teams they play is about to sky rocket from the Blow Valley. 

Go Big Red!




Joel Anthony said:


> Florida Gulf Coast is definitely dancing again this season.


My Huskers (picked last in the Big Ten) beat the holy fuck out of them on Friday. I was there live to open our new arena....which is awesome. 

We play Miami here in three weeks. Should be a good measuring stick for my Huskers.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> He is a great player. His school on the other hand (Creighton) is a fucking bitch school. Moving to the Big East is huge for them though but they talent level of the teams they play is about to sky rocket from the Blow Valley.
> 
> Go Big Red!


I realize the two schools are close in proximity, but in what sport is that even a rivalry? :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

ACC looking terrible early...Maryland lost a BAD game, UNC's 80+ non conference home winning streak is snapped, and BS survived today to keep from going 0-3. Also, Notre Dame lost...ugly


Michigan lost too...smh But, it's gonna take time to figure them out with McGary trying to get back into the thick of things


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Notre Dame fpalm


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I have decided...

Parker is leading Duke to the title.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> My Huskers (picked last in the Big Ten) beat the holy fuck out of them on Friday. I was there live to open our new arena....which is awesome.
> 
> We play Miami here in three weeks. Should be a good measuring stick for my Huskers.


Yeah I was surprised that Nebraska beat the breaks off 'em. Then they go ahead and only beat FURMAN by one lousy point. The sexiest thing about FGCU, though, is that they brought back a lot of the same players minus Sherwood[leading scorer]. I think they should easily win the A-Sun and get back in it either way even if they don't have the magical run they did last year. 

Gallegos is off to a splendid senior year for your Huskers. Miami/NEB will be a good test for both teams. Does he really not have a rebound or assist so far though? 

Canes next 4 games will all be good measuring sticks. It's good to see the JUCO transfer James Kelly finding his groove. Rion Brown was a rebound away from a Trip-Dub the other game, great to see. 

Miami's only loss, in OT and due to a horrible shot attempt in the final moments, almost beat Syracuse tonight in the Terriers of St. Francis [BROOKLYN].


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Michigan lost too...smh But, it's gonna take time to figure them out with McGary trying to get back into the thick of things


I am a huge Beilein fan and Michigan will be very good again this season. One issue they will have early is deciding who does what in crunch time. Last season, everything ran through Burke at the end of close games. It looked on Sunday like they didn't know who should go alpha down the stretch.

Personally, I think it should be Stauskas since he can beat defenders in a lot of ways.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Julius Randle...dat boy good.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> I realize the two schools are close in proximity, but in what sport is that even a rivalry? :lmao


Basketball and baseball both. Obviously not on a national level but they don't like us and we don't like them.

I'd compare it to CU and Colorado State.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Gallegos is off to a splendid senior year for your Huskers. Miami/NEB will be a good test for both teams. Does he really not have a rebound or assist so far though?
> [BROOKLYN].


Gallegos was suspended the first two games this season. As was Biggs who will play a lot this year. But yes Ray Ray did not get a board or an assist Sunday. He like a chuck it. :kobe3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


> Julius Randle...dat boy good.


*He is indeed. Glad to see Wiggins had 4 points in the first half. 


Also can you tell boy trey there in the video in your sig that he's not holding an AK... :side:*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

He's just trying to hold it down for the South, LC


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> I am a huge Beilein fan and Michigan will be very good again this season. One issue they will have early is deciding who does what in crunch time. Last season, everything ran through Burke at the end of close games. It looked on Sunday like they didn't know who should go alpha down the stretch.
> 
> Personally, I think it should be Stauskas since he can beat defenders in a lot of ways.


Fans are expecting GRIII to be that guy, but that isnt him. He's not what everyone has been hoping he'd be. I think the team wants Levert to be that guy but he had a bad game. I think Michigan's season depends on McGary's health. Haven no idea if he'll ever be 100% this year.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

GOTN gotta go to ASU at UNLV. Jahii Carson had 40 and ASU needed every point. Jordan Bachynski 17 pts/ 15 boards/ 4 blocks. I really like Bach's game.. when he's focused and playing good. Has his moments both good and bad though. 

Roscoe Smith for UNLV had an impressive 21 boards. 

I expected Memphis to give Oklahoma State more of a fight. Marcus Smart had 39. Career high. Looking to shoot a lot better this season and off to a good start. Basketball-wise, it was a really good choice to stay one more year and with his work ethic? I think it will pay off big time.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Charlotte 49ers win the Puerto Rico tip off tournament.. huge win for them that pretty much ensures a ticket to the big dance barring an epic conference play meltdown. Shocked that FSU owned VCU just to choke away a 16 point lead vs. Michigan late and get blown out in OT. The type of loss a team can regret come selection time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Fun fact. Jabari Parker is the first freshman since Kevin Durant to score at least 20 points in the first seven games of his college career. Dat boy good.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

nets sucks, mountaineers suck, fuck basketball


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Haven't been able to watch but one TV game for each of my teams. Radio just doesn't show me much. Going to take a while to see where both teams fit in the grand scheme of things. UC lacks size, but plays with heart. XU lacks leadership, and doesn't play well in the clutch. Still too early to see how things are especially if the games aren't on TV.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


> Fun fact. Jabari Parker is the first freshman since Kevin Durant to score at least 20 points in the first seven games of his college career. Dat boy good.


*He absolutely is and he'll probably be the first pick in the draft unless the team is fucking stupid.

But, Randle has 7 double doubles in 7 games. He should be the second pick. 

Wiggens might be the fourth pick which is funny. Smart out of Oklahoma State should be picked before him.

Right now I'd say it's like this. 

1. Jabari * no contest*
2. Smart
3. Randle
4. Wiggens. 


2 and 3 can be switched depending on need. 


btw why can't Wiggens rebound? He's 6'8" and can't grab a board? What? *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Pretty sure WIGGINS has already solidify the fact he's going number 1. He would literally have to shit the bed for the remainder of the season for it to not happen. dat potential.


And yeah, I can see Parker becoming one of the most efficient and deadly scorers in the NBA very quickly into his career. He's got that natural ability to score and does in a way that reminds you of Curry/Durant. Just such a smooth jumper.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*LOL Magic no. Wiggins might actually go 4th.

Right now Jabari is going number one and it's not even close. 

2 through 4 is going to be 

Randle, Smart and Wiggins. 

I don't see Wiggins picked above Randle and Smart depending on the teams need. Wiggins at 6'8" can't even fucking rebound. And that's not to mention what SMART has done? Ninja fucking please. Why would Wiggins go 1? He's not. Not over Jabari. Come on now. He could go 2 and he could go 4 depending on team need. He's not going 1.

Through seven games Jabari hasn't scored less than 20 points. Through seven games Randle has got a double double in ALL SEVEN GAMES. And Wiggins is under performing and you think he'll go 1? What?*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wiggins is all potential, LC.

Jabari, Randle and Smart are all better than him but Wiggins has the whole potential thing going for him which is why there's still a high chance of him going #1.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

All potential. :ti

PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG ASP SPG BPG TOs MPG

Wiggins 16.8 .556 .357 .704 5.8 2.0 1.6 0.4 0.8 28.8
Randle. 19 .554 / .75 13.1 1.9 0 .7 3.9 29.6
Parker. 23.6 .600 .609 .738 8.7 2.1 1.3 1.7 2.9 29.9


So what exactly makes Parker or Randle so much better than Wiggins? 

Parker has an unbelievable shooting touch, but from what I've seen(which, mind you, is very little) the other parts of his game are lacking compared to his scoring ability. I also thought his defense wasn't all that great, but from the STATS he seems to make quite a bit of plays on that end. The huge difference between them is that Parker's team is revolved around him and caters to him while WIGGINS play in a team environment. OMG look at all dem boards Parker puts up...while no one else on his team manages to average more than 5 boards per game, including big men. That's sad. Parker has a ton of turnovers, that comes from him having a lot more of the offensive responsibilities as well as far more touches, but since you guys love lauding over his impressive scoring numbers, no one seems to care that he's averaging nearly three turnovers per game. Yes I realize it's because of the size of his role on the team, but that's also the reason he's averaging so many points, so it goes both ways.


Randle is an absolute monster right now in both the paint and on the glass, but that won't translate nearly as well in the NBA against much bigger and stronger opponents, so he won't be able to dominate as easily as he does. Not that I think he'll be bad at all, he just reminds me of ZBo completely and I think he'll more or less have a similar, but probably more successful career than ZBo. That's just some random bullshit prediction though, as far how he plays right now he's super turnover prone and doesn't get any blocks on the defensive end or steals. Considering how a lot of rookies struggle in the NBA with turnovers as it is, he might have a huge problem in that regard and especially with getting stripped while in the paint.


And not to mention it's rather early in the season and neither guys have gone against much TOP talent. It's cool that Randle and Parker can put up flashy numbers, but Randle had 8 turnovers against Michigan state and was really sloop early on(iirc he beasted the second half, but the EIGHT turnovers helped them get in a huge hole in the first place) and Parker put up HUGE numbers against Kansas...while WIGGINS was in foul trouble in the first half. In the second half of that game he didn't do quite as well while letting Wiggins take over and get him in foul trouble(and eventually fouled out). 





So yeah, WIGGINS isn't at the top solely because of his POTENTIAL. Randle and Parker have some legit problems in their game, especially with turnovers, that won't simply be ignored due to their flashy numbers. Can you tell me a fault in WIGGINS' game? His defense is really good, he reads and reacts well off the ball as he isn't constantly handling it, he scores well and effectively, he can get to the line with his driving ability, he can knock down jumpers(not really consistently, but his form is good) and he can hit threes at a decent rate. Sure he can improve in a lot of areas and probably will, but overall he has a great game for the NBA already and is READY to play for a team. He doesn't do things that aren't tolerated in the NBA like turn over the ball, blow defensive assignments, hold on the ball too long, try to take over, etc. His game is well rounded and he has a lot natural ability to improve on his already impressive talents.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

He's a wing player that barely shoots 70% on free throws. Hell, Randle is a better FT shooter than Wiggins is. As far as his shooting in general, I think he's nothing special.

What he has going for him IMO is his athleticism and he's shown that he has the skills to be a great defender. But he hasn't really impressed me at all outside of those things.

Like I've said all season long, Parker and Randle are better now, Wiggins has more potential/upside. I will be shocked if he isn't the #1 pick.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*Kansas lost tonight to an unranked team. Wiggins had 10 points and 4 boards. :ti*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

If the Canadian Crippler Stauskus is healthy and Milk Carton too, Michigan might just be able to beat Duke and Zona....More Duke than Zona but we'll see


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

So Andrew Wiggins only had 6 points on 2-9 shooting in 34 minutes today against UTEP. :deandre

This is probably 100% reactionary from me but I could very well see Wiggins becoming the next Harrison Barnes. And what I mean by that is that both had tons of hype coming out of high school (Granted Wiggins had more). Barnes put up solid numbers on one of the best teams in the country, and although he didn't live up to the superstar hype he had coming out of high school, he's still become a very good player. Also both Barnes & Wiggins had the same criticisms about their tentativeness and "killer instinct". I could very well see Wiggins putting up solid numbers for Kansas and having a career similar to that of Barnes.

But like I said, this is probably 100% reactionary.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*He didn't even score in the second half or get a rebound in the second half. The good news is he ended up with 7 rebounds. :side:

.... and this was against UTEP :lmao*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Ya'll taking too much stock into November basketball. Of course there's gonna be a transition from high school to college, and since he's raw it's gonna be even longer.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*Yeah he'll come around... perhaps. Funny how the other big name freshmen aren't having that problem in November though.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Well I did say my post was completely reactionary.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*If he's putting up 6 points against powerhouse UTEP imagine how many he could be putting up against the Heat right now.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

People just gotta admit, he was too overhyped and move on....You would've thought he was God in a basketball jersey the way ppl drooled over him


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

San Diego State Aztecs......... beast. Tony Gwynn is pleased.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*ACC is putting a hurting on the Big 10 right now. *


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

My Pitt boys beat up PSU but I'm not convinced we're that good yet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *ACC is putting a hurting on the Big 10 right now. *


Im quite shocked..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

ACC the GOAT basketball conference.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Really hasn't been much defense in this Notre Dame/Iowa game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *LOL Magic no. Wiggins might actually go 4th.
> 
> Right now Jabari is going number one and it's not even close.
> 
> ...


:ti

bama4

And that's why there are no female GMs. :flacco1


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*Stop being sexist, Peter. *

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24305262/mock-draft-20-jabari-parker-your-new-no-1


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Stop being sexist, Peter. *
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24305262/mock-draft-20-jabari-parker-your-new-no-1


@HPbasketball isn't exactly known for his college basketball/NBA Draft insight.

Jonathan Givony and Chad Ford both still have Wiggins #1 on their draft boards. It's not a surprise that Parker's more NBA ready than Wiggins, and it's certainly not a shocker that Parker's putting up much more impressive numbers, considering their respective supporting casts.

At the end of the day, the player Wiggins projects to be is better than the player Parker projects to be. That hasn't changed. Randle can put up double-doubles against overmatched college kids all he wants, but until he ups his effort on defense or shows more versatility on offense, he'll have a hard time sliding into the #1 spot.

As for Marcus Smart... As much as I like him as a player and even more so as a competitor, he's going to need a team to _really_ like him for him to stand a chance of even cracking the Top 3.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> All potential. :ti
> 
> PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG ASP SPG BPG TOs MPG
> 
> ...


Well, shit. If I had read back, I would have seen that LUCK already settled this debate. :clap


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

tbf he does need to take a more aggressive approach on offense and start attacking more than he does, but I'm sure he can develop that overtime.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



JINGLE LUCKS said:


> tbf he does need to take a more aggressive approach on offense and start attacking more than he does, but I'm sure he can develop that overtime.


Sure, but the Harrison Barnes comps are pretty laughable.

He uses his athleticism more than Barnes, who often looks like an A- athlete on the court despite posting ridiculous combine numbers. He's also shown better passing and playmaking skill in 7 games at Kansas than Barnes did in two years at UNC. And more importantly, he looks significantly more comfortable as a ball-handler than Barnes was in college.

Not to mention Barnes was averaging 11.3 PPG (in contrast to Wiggins's 14.3) through the first 7 games of his college career, and the fact that Barnes was always much more of a jump shooter. 39.6% of Barnes's field goal attempts as a freshman were 3-pointers, and he only averaged 4.6 free throw attempts per 40 minutes. Only 25.7% of Wiggins's field goal attempts are 3-pointers, and he averages 7.3 free throw attempts per 40. Taken together, those stats indicate that he has much more of a "slasher" mentality than Barnes ever exhibited as a freshman.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm just waiting for Wiggins to impress me, man. He was hyped to be a generational talent like a LeBron. Easily the most hyped player since LeBron. I'm just waiting to be impressed and he's failed to do that thus far.

He's only a month into his college career, so obviously he has a lot of time to "win me over".

And I never disputed the fact that he'll be the #1 pick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Everyone on Michigan State got hurt multiple times, and they lost at home to UNC. :hayden3


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wiggins has impressed me most with his defense so far. I only really saw the Nova/Kansas game though. 

San Diego State beat Washington [Shawn Kemp Jr is on the Huskies but he doesn't look that good lol] today and are ranked 24 and I think a lot of people should be worried to play them come March. 

Did anyone happen to catch the G. Washington / Maryland game? That was an exciting finish. 

Chris Obekpa [6'9] for St. Johns is averaging 5.5 blocks per game and leading the nation thus far. Is only playing 24 minutes a game and has 44 total blocks in 8 games. I need to see this guy play.

Conference play is starting really soon, things will be picking up.

The Canes have had some tough times so far, but one thing I gotta' hang my head on is that they're in mostly every game and they've lost a few in OT so far. The team is still gelling. I really think we can make a push in conference play, but we're burying our chances by losing so many games this early. Losing to Nebraska, G.W. and Va Tech today are 'acceptable' losses but the UCF and St. Francis losses are just.. not. All we can hope for is that Arizona State goes on a tear in the Pac-12 and our win over them looks more impressive come Selection Sunday. 

I had such high hopes for Rion Brown and so far he's really disappointed in a few games. Erik Swoope, senior, I thought would step up this year. And the 7 footer Jekiri... big for nothing. All of this was to be expected.

Just wait til next year when ANGEL debuts. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Damn, Florida's layin a beatdown on Kansas right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Prince Wiggins played his ass off today. Too bad his teammates didn't show up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

http://ballislife.com/nevadas-deonte-burton-posterizes-the-cal-bears/

Not enough DEONTE BURTON in this thread


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wiggins was chucking up those late NBA sized 3's last night like NOTHIN'... but got damn man... he has to do that EARLIER in the game. I really think by mid-conf play/March, he will be taking more of a stand on offense. Demanding the ball/taking more shots and overall just being more aggressive. 

I see ya' DEONTE BURTON.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

lolarizona. Should be an easy win for Michigan and STAUSKAS will probably go for 30+ and a triple double.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Merry Chipmas said:


> lolarizona. Should be an easy win for Michigan and STAUSKAS will probably go for 30+ and a triple double.


Uhhhhhh.....


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Robinson is just eating arizona up. Looking like its gonna be a blowout


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

This isnt the Milk Carton im accustomed to. GRIII playing like he cares


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Baby Durant is a bad man...smh..Thank You Bruce Weber!!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Looking forward to the big game in town tonight, even if the whole thing has been neutered by those in charge of promoting it. Sheesh. A few punches get thrown and you'd get the impression that all hell was about to break loose at any moment. I mean, that is what makes the whole rivalry so fun!

Good and proper hate, balled up into one night of basketball for a years worth of trash talk in the city. The fools in charge of the universities don't want the game to be so personal, but that is what makes it so important. :no:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

lol @ #1 Arizona being Vegas underdogs against an unranked team.

McAdoo playing aggressive early against Kentucky. Trying to resuscitate his draft stock, no doubt.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



The Hogfather said:


> Looking forward to the big game in town tonight, even if the whole thing has been neutered by those in charge of promoting it. Sheesh. A few punches get thrown and you'd get the impression that all hell was about to break loose at any moment. I mean, that is what makes the whole rivalry so fun!
> 
> Good and proper hate, balled up into one night of basketball for a years worth of trash talk in the city. The fools in charge of the universities don't want the game to be so personal, but that is what makes it so important. :no:


It's a shame Xavier has gotten worse (and more thuggish) each year under Chris Mack.

If they miss the tournament again this year, I think he needs to go.

EDIT — Hadn't seen this: http://www.goxavier.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/111313aaa.html

So, I guess he'll get a few more years. Hopefully, he turns it around. College basketball is a better place when Xavier is good.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> It's a shame Xavier has gotten worse (and more thuggish) each year under Chris Mack.
> 
> If they miss the tournament again this year, I think he needs to go.
> 
> ...


I think Chris Mack is a good coach, he just made the mistake a few years ago of giving too much freedom to his players. Since the fight he has taken the approach of reining them in more, and I think that change in his coaching style has affected how the team has played in big games. What I have seen this year makes me think that things are starting to even out, and X is better than their record. If they can ever get over their cold shooting spells, they could make it to March and surprise some teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> lol @ #1 Arizona being Vegas underdogs against an unranked team.


and probably for good reason..


As someone brilliantly put it, UNC is either gonna win the NCAA Championship or lose in the first round of the NIT...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Well that sucked.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Lost at home to fucking Nebraska-Omaha, man can we not recruit bigs since (Super)Dario Hunt. Loads of back court talent, but nothing you can do with no bigs.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Syracuse better watch out for St. John's today.

Also, no way that UNC is in the NIT this year. Not with their wins already.

BTW, anybody watch the Apple Valley vs Whitney Young game the other night on ESPN? #1 player in H.S. Jahlil [lil cousin of Emeka] Okafor took on the #4 player and his soon-to-be Duke teammate Tyus Jones. Both teams were stacked elsewise with guys going to pretty good basketball schools. Gary Trent Jr. who is Jone's back court mate looked pretty damn good as well. Not scared to take his shot, good handles, good D, college ball will really do him good. 

Really liked what I saw from Okafor though. Physical beast at 6'10 with the possibility of adding another inch before his Freshman year at Duke is over. Ten years ago? Easy straight-to-the-pros player. Great ball handler, good vision, good passing. Looks like he has the hunger to be the man too. It's going to suck watching him feed on my Canes for a year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Also, no way that UNC is in the NIT this year. Not with their wins already.


How do you know? They're capable of more bad losses


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

North Carolina won't make the Final Four. Too inconsistent play in my opinion. They are one of the most talented teams but again, inconsistency will kill them come tourney time.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> How do you know? They're capable of more bad losses


They would pretty much have to go winless in the ACC for them not to make it. They've got three Top 11 wins, already, including two wins over top 3 teams. 

And they really don't have a 'bad loss'. Belmont was a Tourny team last season. They're 8-3 this year so far and 2 of those losses are to VCU and Richmond. Richmond is no slouch this year. So, it looks like Belmont is going to either make it again or fight for a spot in their conference, and that will reflect well on UNC. 

Their other loss is to UAB and all they've done this year is take then ranked #11 New Mexico to 2 OTs before losing, beat Rutgers[laugh but a win over Rutgers means something for a UAB], beat Nebraska[having a good season and is eying tourny play] and of course beat UNC.

Again, it would literally take a winless/otherwise disastrous like ACC season effort for them not to make it. Plus, MSU, UK and Louisville would have to have bad in-conference seasons.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Yeah, this needs to be posted....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

TEXAS

Great win for the boys today. Going to Chapel Hill and pulling off the upset :mark:

We got a home against Michigan State on Saturday. Hoping for the best. Beating both NC & Michigan State would shoot us up the rankings.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Impressive showing by Embiid, 17PTS from 4FGS and 9FTS he also had a great block.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



NOTO CLAUS said:


> TEXAS
> 
> Great win for the boys today. Going to Chapel Hill and pulling off the upset :mark:


Was almost shocked to see that. I will have to check Texas out in Big 12 play and see if they're REALLY THAT REAL. 

It's almost like the teams WEST OF THE MISSISSIPPI have been putting one big WHOOP ASS on the BEAST COAST this past week. Stanford should NEVER beat UCONN. 

Big win for SOUTH CAROLINA though against the GAELS of ST MARY'S...underrated Freshman Sindarious Thornwell continues to impress. Brad Waldow with another good game for St. Mary's.

CANES 2-0 since their break :mark: 3 outta 5 losses in OT.. 1 other by 5 to UCF.. the other 11 points to Nebraska, after making a run late to almost tie it and then giving up a 'Husker run. DON'T GIVE UP. :mark:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Big Ten play starting tonight. Michigan State dominated Penn State, great overtime thriller between Indiana and Illinois, and Iowa looking good right now as they are taking care of dem Huskers. I believe the American East conference starts today, as well as the new Big East. The Seton Hall-Providence game was fucking awesome as well. 

RIP to Johnny Orr, one of the truly colorful coaches in basketball. Hated his guts when his Iowa State teams found a way to beat Iowa, but he was a class act and is the all-time winningest coach for two schools (Iowa State and Michigan). RIP Coach.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*It's going to be sad *and funny as fuck* when the North Carolina loss is going to look bad for Kentucky in March as one of those "bad losses".  *


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Houston only won by 3 but they completely destroyed UCONN last night. They were up by 20 for most of the game. 

Nova/Butler was really good. 

Bring on conference play!! :mark: CANES looking to defend DAS CROWN.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Oh the house of calls, where fans complain about fouls even though they have a 10-4 advantage.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I was surprised to watch the Bearcats beat Memphis in Memphis. This team is so unpredictable.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Always a good day when IU loses, especially an ass kicking at home. Now if Notre Dame can upset Duke, my day would be made.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

My day has been made. :mark:

What a great game, although that half-court steal scared the shit out of me. This team needs to get better and play with more poise down the stretch. Either way, what a way to debut in the ACC.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Typical Notre Dame. They'll beat Duke and Syracuse and North Carolina but they'll lose to Georgia Tech and Boston College and Clemson. Then, make the tourny and probably reach the Elite 8. Smdh. They've been doing this for years now, lulling people to sleep and then getting the big win. 

Looks like Jimmy L has switched to a zone defense. Zone vs zone in the Carrier Dome and Miami fought hard. The young team plays some pretty good defense. Just can't score. Had such high hopes for Rion Brown but doesn't look like he's taking that next step. All I want is for them to play tough like today, win or lose. Too bad Arizona State are such chokers, that win over them could have been bigger than it will probably turn out to be come bubble time. 

Overall, the old Big East teams went 3-0 in their ACC debuts.

Dayton continuing to build a nice resume for March, hit a buzzer beater at Ole Miss in OT for the win. Marshall Henderson had a pretty bad day shooting the ball. 

Jaspers of Manhattan off to their best start since 2001, look out for GEORGE BEAMON and RHAMEL BROWN.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Anyone else catch Nick Johnson 360 dunk for the 15-0 wildcats?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

The NITar Heels showed up tonight I see...smh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

So, some of you know I'm a Wake fan. GREAT game tonight. Wake started the game a bit flat while hanging with the Heels. They withstood the early transition runs and fought their way back in and had a two point lead at half. They did well to contain Marcus Paige (who has become a really good scorer for them) and got Tokoto and McAdoo in foul trouble. Carolina had no answer for our motion offense, as we ran back cut after back cut in the second half, and passed the ball really well. Didn't rebound the ball well (36-14 in the first half), nor did we shoot free throws well (but made them in the end when we really needed them). Devin Thomas is a real workhorse for us inside and proved that tonight. 

Terrific way to open conference play, but we've got four of five on the road and we'll find out just how good we are in two weeks. We've struggled on the road the last four years with Bzdelik at the helm so this will be a good test for us coming up.

Still good to be a Deac tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wake is going to be good this year. 

LOL @ HeatWave still thinks UNC makes the NIT after their outta' conference start. Like I said, they'll have to have a DISASTROUS ACC season and losing to Wake is by no means anything to hang your head on. Wake is a strong team this year.

Of course, losing to my CANES tomorrow night won't help any.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*NC has wins over Kentucky, Louisville and Michigan State, they'll make the tourny*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Would be more psyched for this game if Payne/Trice weren't out. 2 of the 7 rotation guys means this is gonna be a tough one for the Spartans.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I never said UNC wouldn't make the tourney..smh


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Izzo tried to run the clock out way to early. Basically no offense in last 8 minutes, smh.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Just like in football, MSU ends OSUs unbeaten run. Played not to lose offense late, but Appling/Kaminski hit a few big shots in the OT. With a beaten up roster, I'll take a win over a top 5 time every time.

Fuck Aaron Craft as well. That fucking kid can't graduate soon enough.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

On a night where Craft has like 8 points it still feels like he was OSU's best player out there. I hate OSU as much as MSU and [the other]UM fans, but damn, that kid is OLD SCHOOL BASKETBALL at its finest. The Anti-Superstar. Can't lie, I love it.

Please tell me I wasn't the only one who noticed MSU's student section doing Daniel Bryan's NO and YES chants all night? NO for OSU FT's, YES for theirs'. 

http://instagram.com/p/i5FeynO0Q0/

Awesome.

@HeatWave, I remember you alluding to it earlier in the year that UNC was NIT bound. You called them the NITar Heels. They haven't been to the NIT since like 2009.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

The whole stadium was doing Yes yes yes at halftime. It was pretty awesome lol. Trying to just run the clock out with 6 and a half minutes left was not awesome though. I think that game took a week off my life expectancy


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> @HeatWave, I remember you alluding to it earlier in the year that UNC was NIT bound. You called them the NITar Heels. They haven't been to the NIT since like 2009.


I never said they were NIT bound. I said someone brought up a great point to describe them which was they were either going to win it all or get knocked out the 1st rd of the NIT in reference to their inconsistency. Only thing I argued is that they're a lock to make it in the tourney just because they beat Kentucky or whoever because I dont think they are. It can easily go south


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

THE NO NAME CANES THO :mark:

Mississippi State was up at half on Kentucky, and then promptly went on to lose by like 20. 

PROVIDENCE. GEORGIA.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*So North Carolina and Duke got beat again? What's going on here? 

*


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



DarkStark said:


> *So North Carolina and Duke got beat again? What's going on here?
> 
> *


Looks like the top two in the ACC are Pitt & Syracuse. The fact that Pitt isn't ranked is bogus.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



DarkStark said:


> *So North Carolina and Duke got beat again? What's going on here?
> 
> *


Nothing....absolutely nothing....


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Keifer Sykes. That is all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Iowa is a darkhorse in the B10 that come B10 tourney time might cause some damage..As if the B10 wasnt already loaded..smh


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

17 year old TIMMY


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I'm so glad Wisconsin lost last night. With them only playing MSU and OSU once each and both at home, that loss definitely helps for B10 championship hopes.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Was that not the greatest Game Winner you'd ever seen? My goodness. Two great games last night on ESPN with the Indiana game, too. 

So pissed at the referees tonight in the Miami/FSU game. FSU was getting ticky tack calls, IN Miami. So not surprised because, well, Miami usually gets fucked in EVERY sport by the refs. Loved the energy and effort though. The big man Jekiri is slowly but surely becoming a swell player. Needs to work on the O though. 

First time ever, that I can recall, even in his Miami days, that Leonard Hamilton switched to a zone mid game and had to stick with it. Usually zone teams commit very little fouls as opposed to man teams, BUT, not in Miami obviously with the 17-6 freethrow edge the Noles had.

Gotta take care of Tech in Atlanta and then we got DUKE and CUSE back to back in the treyofive. Pumped for next week. 

San Diego State keeps rolling, man, they're going to be one tough out come Dancin' time.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Ohio State's first three game losing streak in a while.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

OSU falling back once conference play started was so predictable. They were such a fraud as an unbeaten in the non-conference.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

B10 is loaded..Minnesota was a few breaks here and there from beating MSU & Michigan..Nobody is coming out of that conference unscathed


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

TEXAS with the upset on Iowa State :mark: :mark:

BIG 12 basketball this year :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Has Kevin Ollie killed that ref yet?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Damn, it was exactly 40 years ago that Notre Dame ended UCLA's 88-game winning streak. 






Still Notre Dame basketball's greatest achievement.

And yeah, plz beat VT tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Since I was banned for when we beat UNLV, here's another Deonte Burton dunk


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Chrome said:


> Damn, it was exactly 40 years ago that Notre Dame ended UCLA's 88-game winning streak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see I wasn't the only one who caught that ESPN Special last night.

Bill Walton was... extra Bill Walton-y in that shit.

He's probably the greatest pot head ever though. Better than Snoop and Willie. Because he gets ACTIVE.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Ohio State is falling apart. 4 in a row now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*North Carolina is impossible to figure out. Fucking impossible.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



DarkStark said:


> *North Carolina is impossible to figure out. Fucking impossible.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

The more Carolina goes down, the less important Wake's win over them matters. Either way, Virginia is pretty legit, their thrashing of Wake notwithstanding. They had a great comeback at Duke and nearly pulled out a win. 

Carolina though :ti


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

UVA gets at in on defense. Joe Harris has gotta be more consistent, but I really like their chances in the big dance to make a little run. Akil Mitchell's athleticism is off the charts. Numbers are down this year but he's been stepping it up in conference play, rebounding especially. Mike Tobey is still learning. They're coached well and they play a tenacious man to man all game. Again, I question the consistency of the star Harris but overall they are going to be hell on defense.

Them and San Diego State would be a nice meeting of straight stone walls.

Canes DEMOLISHED tonight. Don't even want to get in to it. Just glad we have numba' TWO Syracuse this weekend. Contemplating on going. 

Texas looked pretty good the other night. Exciting GW'er. 

Big win for Nebraska as well two nights ago. 

Big injury for G.W. losing Kethan Savage for 6-8 with a broken foot. Probably means the A-10 tourny as well. This kid was having a REALLY good Sophomore season. Scoring, rebounding, passing, he seems to have the whole package. Shooting over 50%, and only really playing 26 minutes. 

GET FAMILIAR.










Also; that time of year where 'Cuse loses one of their bigs and right on time -- Coleman out for the year. 

And also...






STILL FLYIN'.

OH: AND, RICHMOND SPYDAZ. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Nevada dominates the 2nd OT @Fresno to win 96-86. Deonte Burton with the ho hum 32, 5 boards, 5 assists, 4 steals, and 2 blocks, Cole Huff with the off the walls 31 and 8(previous high was 16), AJ West(last year's JUCO block champ) had 13 boards and 8 blocks. Head out to Laramie to try and sweep the Cowpokes this Sunday I think, maybe Saturday. 5-1 in the MWC, only loss was to Boise at home. Yet to play either UNM or SDSU, but those could be interesting tests, who knoiws, maybe Nevada has a conference finals run in them. Vegas Baby.

Vegas is Conference tournament basketball(4 conferences in 2 weeks)!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Michigan vs MSU Saturday night...Closest thing to a SEC football heavyweight regular season matchup we might see


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

They should hold it at the football stadium.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

CJ WILCOX, putting the team on his back in this UW/Oregon game.

Shawn Kemp Jr. should have just been named Brian or some shit.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Michigan vs MSU Saturday night...Closest thing to a SEC football heavyweight regular season matchup we might see


Going to be a monster game but wait until Duke goes to the Carrier Dome for the first time ever in two weeks. If Syracuse gets past Miami and Wake Forest(should) then they'll also be going for their best start to a season ever at 21-0 when they do meet. 



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Nevada dominates the 2nd OT @Fresno to win 96-86. Deonte Burton with the ho hum 32, 5 boards, 5 assists, 4 steals, and 2 blocks, Cole Huff with the off the walls 31 and 8(previous high was 16), AJ West(last year's JUCO block champ) had 13 boards and 8 blocks. Head out to Laramie to try and sweep the Cowpokes this Sunday I think, maybe Saturday. 5-1 in the MWC, only loss was to Boise at home. Yet to play either UNM or SDSU, but those could be interesting tests, who knoiws, maybe Nevada has a conference finals run in them. Vegas Baby.


Should be a really good test for both teams when ya'll do meet up with SDSU. I'll be interested in seeing how they handle Burton with that stout defense of theirs. I wouldn't be shocked to see either of the current top 3's winning the conference but overall I think SDSU is prime for a good run in the NCAA's. Defense and rebounding for days.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Feb 8th Nevada goes to San Diego (ESPN3), but San Diego does not come to Reno this year. Nevada also only hosts CSU this year, so teams don't play everyone twice.

Feb 5 @ USU
Feb 15 @ UNM
Mar 2 vs UNM
Mar 5 @ Boise
Mar 8 vs UNLV

Are the big games remaining


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Michigan vs MSU Saturday night...Closest thing to a SEC football heavyweight regular season matchup we might see


Yeah this should be a great game. If anyone would have asked me about this a couple weeks ago I would have said State, but after Michigan's big wins against Wisconsin and Iowa (ok, not so much Iowa, but still) I'm not so sure.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Beilein is the best offensive coach in college basketball. To lose Burke and keep up the same efficiency numbers is insane.


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

STAUSKAS! Michigan needs to be in the top 10 after this week. imo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

TEXAS is in the top 25 :jose

First time since the 2010-11 season when Tristan, CoJo and Hamilton were here. I've really enjoyed watching the team this season. After a couple down seasons it's nice to finally have a pretty good squad to watch.


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



so hood said:


> STAUSKAS! Michigan needs to be in the top 10 after this week. imo


Glad to see the ncaa reads this board and agreed with me. Good for them


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

No Payne, No Dawson, all MSU does is lose by 5 to in state rival Wolverines and about to wrap up a big win in Iowa. Clearly the class of the Big Ten.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Debatable...I'd like to see what Michigan would look like with a healthy McGary...still a chance he'll be able to play in March


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

With McGary, it would be debatable however I don't think there's a real chance he's coming back and even if he did, I wouldn't expect him to be the player we all know him to be off rip.

Gary Harris had NINE points and Sparty still pulls it out. That's impressive.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Needed this win!! Hopefully Payne will be back for our next Big Ten game.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

This is how Mississippi State should have played in the 2nd half in their meeting with Kentucky on the 8th. Still a long ways to go, but LSU showing no signs of crumbling. UK has the HARRISON TWINS, LSU's got MICKEY & HICKEY.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

McDermott wins it. How did they let St. John's back in that game anyway?

Almost tip off time at THE SPECTRUM in LOGAN, UTAH.... one of the truly great atmospheres in college hoops and by far the most underrated. 






San Diego State barely survived last week.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Nike Unveils 'HyperElite' Uniforms










Michigan State vs. Georgetown (2/1), Ohio State vs. Michigan (2/11), Duke vs. Maryland (2/15), Kentucky vs. Florida (2/15), Syracuse vs. Boston College (2/19), UNC vs. Wake Forest (2/22) and Oregon vs. Washington State (2/23).


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Not too much mention in here of how fucking DOMINANT Wiggins has been over the last month or so and he seems to be getting better. I'm back all in on Kansas. They're so stacked and with WIGGINS taking his game to the next level and Embiid improving all season long, I find it hard to think that they're not going to be there in the end.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Kind of impressed at how well the Bearcats have handled Louisville's offense, holding them to 20 points in the first half. Fatigue could play a part in the second half. Too bad I have to leave for work soon. I'll have to listen to the last part of the game in the car.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Nevada gonna be in the Paradise Jam next year :mark: Only sour thing is Deonte will be gone :mcgee1

AJ West is 25th in the nation in blocks per game, and has almost cracked the top 100 in total blocks :mark: Pretty good for someone the NCAA ignored for a semester when bullshit big conference guys get pushed through the clearinghouse in a day :no:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Cincy is a sleeper


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

What a fucking win :mark: :mark: :mark:

Got a little nervous when Isaiah got hurt but luckily he was able to return. Isaiah and Holmes were the two best players in the game of either team and it was great to see Ridley hold his own against Embiid.

I'm pretty Wiggins had more fouls than points, just an awful showing from him coming off two fantastic games.

The Horns winning streak extends to 6 and we're now 6-2 in conference play. Let's keep it going boys :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

xenophobic refs imo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

This Duke/Syracuse game. :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Cincy is a sleeper


I was surprised they got out of Louisville with the win. We do have a really good team, but the lack of depth may ultimately hurt the Bearcats come tournament time. But this team is really driven, and has great senior leadership. With the right matchups, they might be able to make a decent run into March. Assuming they are not too tired by then.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Keep in mind Cinci and UCLA lost out on Deonte Burton to Nevada :side: They could have had a LEGIT PG right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



> Arizona coach Sean Miller said on his radio show PF Brandon Ashley might be lost for the year. Thinks foot is broken, depends on severity.


Zona's title hopes has taken a blow


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Nevada combo guard Marqueze Coleman had surgery on his eyes this season, Horace Grant can't touch this:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Canes playing hard and losing another close game to a good opponent. Lamar Patterson is just too nice. He alone is good enough to take Pitts to the Sweet 16, if his team helps out they could maybe go a little further. 

Big fucking comeback for SDSU and the X-MAN Xavier Thames tonight. Damn shame Thames was left off the Wooden Watch mid-season list. The committee should be ashamed of that shit. 

Larry Nance's son Larry Jr. plays for Wyoming. All he does is avg 16 and 9. They're playing in New Mexico and taking it to the Lobos right now.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


> What a fucking win :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Got a little nervous when Isaiah got hurt but luckily he was able to return. Isaiah and Holmes were the two best players in the game of either team and it was great to see Ridley hold his own against Embiid.
> 
> ...


Texas is having a really special season. I heard something along the lines that they don't have one scholarship player senior, or something insane like that. I'm more than likely way off, but they're having the type of season I thought the Canes could have, with a no name team. 



Chrome said:


> This Duke/Syracuse game. :mark:


That was insane. Crazier was when Arizona lost to CAL, when Cal's fans ran on to the court and no technical was called. THAT WAS CRAZY.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Texas is having a really special season. I heard something along the lines that they don't have one scholarship player senior, or something insane like that. I'm more than likely way off, but they're having the type of season I thought the Canes could have, with a no name team.
> 
> 
> 
> That was insane. Crazier was when Arizona lost to CAL, when Cal's fans ran on to the court and no technical was called. THAT WAS CRAZY.


Yep. No seniors at all and only two juniors.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I knew SMU was having a pretty good year within the new AAC but I didn't know LARRY fuckin' BROWN was their coach.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

MAMADOU NDIAYE just set a UC-IRVINE record with 11 blocks... also had 10 boards and 8 points....ONE damn basket short of the REAL MAN'S triple double. Btw, he's 7-6. And from SENEGAL. Freshman. 

It's rare for a Big West team to sweep Long Beach in a season but they just did it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

15 in a row now. Bring it, SMU. This team is fun to watch.

Scratch, claw, bite. Whatever it takes to win. I'm going to enjoy this as long as it lasts.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Antoine Mason Jr. misses a big free throw late and Iona comes back down 10 in the 2nd half to pull out the win on an A.J. English 3. Mason Jr. is leading the country in scoring but his percentages are horrible and he's a bad free throw shooter. No wonder his team sucks. 

Manhattan handled Canisuis in Buffalo, the Jaspers look prime for a MAAC Title and an NCAA Tournament appearance in my opinion. Rhamel Brown is a sight to watch on defense, would like to see him against some top talent. 



Zombie Apocalypse said:


> 15 in a row now. Bring it, SMU. This team is fun to watch.
> 
> Scratch, claw, bite. Whatever it takes to win. I'm going to enjoy this as long as it lasts.


Some trio leadership you guys got there with Kilpatrick, Rubles and Jackson. Jackson is just nasty on defense and he's a ball hawk around the rim. Teams been flying under the radar a bit because of the new conference, but people should be taking notice soon, especially after last night's thriller. I'm more than likely going to catch the SMU game. I've been wanting to catch SMU for a few weeks now and this should be a good gauge. Fully expect Cincinatti to win it, though.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

It should be a good test for both teams I think. Isn't SMU 12-0 at home so far this year?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

GR3 is so trash..It's unacceptable how this Michigan team has to carry the weight for a guy many assumed would be the leader of this team..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Loss of Jerian Grant has KILLED Notre Dame's season. They're 2-8 in the ACC since upsetting Duke. That seems so long ago now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

The winning streak is over


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Got damn. SMU is smothering Cincinnati. Larry Brown is still one helluva coach I guess. I didn't know the Mustangs got down like that at home. 

North Carolina haters have been a bit quieter lately. They still haven't beaten any top teams in the conference but they've won 5 straight now. At Duke on Wednesday. :mark:

JP Tokoto flies like an eagle. 






Another heartbreaker for my Canes. 

Pumped for this Nevada/AZTECS game coming up.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Well that was disappointing. Bearcats looked flat the entire game. I want to say they were still spent from the UConn game but there is no excuse for the egg they laid out on the court tonight. They got outplayed by SMU and Cronin got outcoached by Brown. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

That was a beatdown, but you guys split and really there's no shame in losing to a team that's been down forever. This was their biggest game since 1987. That's the last time SMU beat a top 10 team [#7 Florida]. I would still have high hopes for that Bearcats team. It's just not going to be as easy as it looked yesterday to win the conference tournament!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Marcus Smart pushes fan https://t.co/kKqOP1EwKT

But it seems that fan has a history of taunting players


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

``Let no man pull you so low as to hate him``...

I feel for Marcus though because ESPN is blowing the shit outta this. By tomorrow, it's going to be nothing but just another race war in the comments story with a bunch of idiots flinging crap at each other over a fucking push.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*Nb4 it was a racial comment... and it really had to be that or he called his mama something. I don't see him getting that mad that quick over simple trash talk.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> ``Let no man pull you so low as to hate him``...
> 
> I feel for Marcus though because ESPN is blowing the shit outta this. By tomorrow, it's going to be nothing but just another race war in the comments story with a bunch of idiots flinging crap at each other over a fucking push.


ESPN is loving this right now. Giving the mainstream media exactly what they want. Now they get to label him a thug.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*I don't blame ESPN really. They'll cover Smart's side as well. This just doesn't happen often in any sport let alone college athletics. ESPN would be stupid to ignore it and blow it off.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



> @DamianTrillard: That fan was probably acting like a thug.


:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

lel at this guy:







Oh and from what it sounds like the fan called Smart a certain racial slur


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

"It's 9:30 on the West, 12:30 on the East....and Marcus Smart...has just...bombed Washington D.C...we hope everyone is with their families right now... Marc Smart has attacked...we will have coverage around the clock."

I feel like I'm watching coverage of SHOCK n AWE in Iraq 2003 or some shit.... ESPN is *so serious* right now. 

Or THE MALACE. 

SHOW ME MY DAMN HAWKS vs GRIZ ONE FREE THROW HIGHLIGHTS DAMN IT! :cussin:



Notorious said:


> Oh and from what it sounds like the fan called Smart a certain racial slur


Watch the video enough and you can kind of see that while Smart falls in to the crowd and is down, his hand may have been stepped on.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


> lel at this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That doesn't surprise me at all. I don't see him doing that unless what was said was really bad... I knew it had to be racial or something about his mom. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Melvin Ejim had 48 points and 18 rebounds today on 20-24 shooting :moyes1


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Just watched the video of that. The fan he shoved wasn't touched in the fall, so he clearly said something to fire up Smart. Looked like when Smart got in his face, he tried to apologize, obviously to no avail. 

This isn't as ugly as people are probably making it out to be, but it wouldn't surprise me if Smart gets 3-5 games at the least, or is shut down for the season at the worst, likely ending his college career. 

But in other news, SMU continues to be really good, and Wichita State is still GOATing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Yeah I could definitely see the NCAA panicking and giving Smart a long suspension. I think a one or two game suspension would be fair. Even if the fan did cross the line, you can't have the players putting their hands on the fans.

Either way though his draft stock will take a hit because of this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Odafin Tutuola said:


> Just watched the video of that. The fan he shoved wasn't touched in the fall, so he clearly said something to fire up Smart. Looked like when Smart got in his face, he tried to apologize, obviously to no avail.
> 
> This isn't as ugly as people are probably making it out to be, but it wouldn't surprise me if Smart gets 3-5 games at the least, or is shut down for the season at the worst, likely ending his college career.
> 
> But in other news, SMU continues to be really good, and Wichita State is still GOATing.



*I'm not a real good lip reader but to me it looked like when Smart came at him the fan said, "get out of my face" and then Smart shoved him... Not sure what was said to make Smart get up to him like that in the first place though. I'm sure it was something like, "have a Merry Christmas and Happy New year" *


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Watched it several times. Pretty sure the fan said "I'm sorry about that." Maybe I'm wrong.

But fpalm at the two ladies that were in his face also. One was clapping right in his face, and the other was bitching at him. I hates fans.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Odafin Tutuola said:


> Watched it several times. Pretty sure the fan said "I'm sorry about that." Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> But fpalm at the two ladies that were in his face also. One was clapping right in his face, and the other was bitching at him. I hates fans.


So the fan talked shit to Smart but once Smart got in his face he became apologetic? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I could definitely see the NCAA panicking and giving Smart a long suspension. I think a one or two game suspension would be fair. Even if the fan did cross the line, you can't have the players putting their hands on the fans.
> 
> Either way though his draft stock will take a hit because of this.


I think one or two is sufficient, but they might give him a longer suspension just to make an example out of him. Wouldn't surprise me at all if they did that, because this is the NCAA we are talking about here. They love to overreact.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


> So the fan talked shit to Smart but once Smart got in his face he became apologetic? :lol


You may or may not be surprised at how often that happens. Everyone's tough until someone's in their face.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*Best part of that game, other than this incident, is both coaches are Kentucky guys :mark:*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I forgot TUBBY was coaching Texas Tech now



Chrome said:


> I think one or two is sufficient, but they might give him a longer suspension just to make an example out of him. Wouldn't surprise me at all if they did that, because this is the NCAA we are talking about here. They love to overreact.


Yeah that's what I was getting at, I won't be surprised if they try to make an example out of him. Especially considering he's one of the biggest college basketball stars right now.



Odafin Tutuola said:


> You may or may not be surprised at how often that happens. Everyone's tough until someone's in their face.


Oh I know that's why I was laughing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Chrome said:


> I think one or two is sufficient, but they might give him a longer suspension just to make an example out of him. Wouldn't surprise me at all if they did that, because this is the NCAA we are talking about here. They love to overreact.


1-2 game suspension for putting hands on a fan in the crowd? Yeah....no...

Gotta get 5 minimum. Got make an example out of him so more of these incidents doesn't happen...and more importantly, find a way to keep fans from being that accessible to players..Luckily more of these incidents haven't happened other places. Especially during court storms

btw, the're reporting the fan told Smart to "Go back to Africa"


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Reminds me of this @ 03:28 



How times have changed.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

This guy has a history is doing shit like that us Smart gets penalized then he needs to be stripped of his privliage to attend games for a while because he is a grown ass man talking to kids like that now am i excusing Smart no but i understand what he did but cooler heads prevail in situations like that. With that being said i'm expecting a 3-5 game suspension after the Big 12 and NCAA takes a good look at what occured


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

If the fan did say something ignorant (and from the sounds of it a lot of players Jeff Orr has said a lot of crude things to them over the years) and got KKK on Smart, at the very least you suspend Orr for the rest of the season from attending Tech games, functions, etc. As a fan, I know I've yelled, I've gone off on players and referees alike, but never crossed the line Orr did. I don't care how big a fan he is, how much money he spends, etc. Under no circumstances should you have racist overtones to a player. 

At the same time, Smart should be suspended immediately, at the very least 3-5 games. A player, under no circumstances, can ever put his hands on a fan. There is no excuse for that, plus Smart has been a walking time-bomb this year. And the Big 12 needs to change the rules and give the official the authority to eject said player for doing just that going forward. 

Smart has to be (no pun intended) smarter with the way he acts and plays. He is a great physical talent, but not mentally tough enough to thrive at the Association level.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I've yelled far worse things at players, Greg Smith(Paul George's big man at Fresno, had a cup of tea as a bench warmer in NBA) threatened to whoop my ass before a WAC tourney game in Reno one year(upcoming teams sat in the crowd and then made Shield like entrances before their games), but he never came around.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*Phillip J. Dick, SUPER FAN! :mark:*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



> TEMPE, Ariz. -- Oregon coach Dana Altman is concerned about safety at Arizona State's Wells Fargo Arena after two of his staffers claim an ASU student spit at them at halftime of Saturday's night's game.
> 
> Oregon assistant coach Brian Fish told The Oregonian the student spit at him and trainer Clay Jamieson and reported the incident to arena security, but he did not want charges pressed.
> 
> ...


Better you handle it, the less attention you will draw.. Smart will learn from this on how to handle it next time


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Someone from Texas calling a black person the N word? Really surprised at that.

:kobe

Also, here's that same fan:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Well Smart got 3 games...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

If the fan called him the N word, he's lucky he didn't get punched in the face.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


> Well Smart got 3 games...


And the fan has stated that he will not attend any more games this season. I wonder if someone within the TTU administration told him that might be a good idea and if he balked they were prepared to ban him for longer than that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Fan said he never used racial slur. Said he called Smart a "Piece of crap" and "Cocksucker"...well that certainly changes at least one side of things: Whoever stated that a racial slur was said


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Fans lie, think I'm more likely to side with the athelete


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Well until anyone who was around that area says anything different, you have nothing else to go on. and I say that because if a guy comes out and lies about what he says, ppl are gonna pull his card. Nobody has yet...If he's lying, stop waiting


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

So Texas Tech has released some audio. You can clearly hear "Piece of Crap" but you also dont know who said it..still more questions than answers


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I honestly don't feel like Smart would have been crazy enough to go and shove a fan over the fan calling him a "Piece of Crap". That just seems too light for Smart to get all pissy like that. It has been noted that he does have an attitude though so who knows.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



TomahawkJock said:


> I honestly don't feel like Smart would have been crazy enough to go and shove a fan over the fan calling him a "Piece of Crap". That just seems too light for Smart to get all pissy like that. It has been noted that he does have an attitude though so who knows.


*After hearing Smart's apology I don't think the guy used any racial slur. I don't see Smart giving THAT apology if that word was used. 

I can see Smart reacting that way to being called a "piece of shit"... and I can't blame him. Us ******** react the same way *


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Stay classy, Kansas State. 






Helluva game though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Stay classy, Kansas State.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kinda catchy tbh.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

They ride the beat well.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

San Diego has been playing with fire lately... but damn.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Syracuse's undefeated streak looks to be in some jeopardy tonight.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

pitt/cuse was cray


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

My main man BACHYNSKI :mark: with the GAME WINNING block and 8 total for the night. That was the UGLIEST, DIRTIEST, GRIMIEST, MOST LOW DOWN CLASSIC COLLEGE GAME I THINK I'VE EVER SEEN. Both teams combined for 2-186 from the Free Throw line. 

I'm happy for ASU fans because their team has talent and has really underachieved the last couple of seasons. I wanted to see Carson, Felix and BACH last year but I'll settle for Carson, BACH and MARSHALL in this year's Big Dance. Arizona fans crying about the way it ended need to stfu and CM Punk their way home. 

Bill Walton was in rare form tonight, always great to listen to him call games.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

This Purde/IU game. Purdue goin' in dry on them. 










Florida/UK should be fun tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Purdue was looking like those Robbie Hummel/Etwan Moore teams the other night.

I heard someone on ESPN saying Florida wasn't a true title contender. Lol. And they just got Chris Walker eligible a few weeks back. 

St. Mary's retired MATT DELLAVEDOVA'S number tonight :mark:

Tar Heels are starting to look like that team they looked like in Non-Conference play and I don't mean against Belmont. McAdoo is finally playing up to the name and on a consistent basis. Still need to hit those FT's as a team though.

What can I say about my Canes though? :StephenA We just keep losing them close ones. Coach L got the boys prime for a surprise ACC Tourny run though, watch. :flip


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Yeah, let's go Wisconsin!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wow, upset of the season, #1 Syracuse lost at home to Boston College.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Boston College's only two wins other than the 'Cuse in-conference were to Virginia Tech. Wonder if Wichita State now has a shot at Number 1 in the country if this keeps up. 






Imagine if that beam had fallen yesterday when Iowa-Indiana were scheduled to play. At least one fan would have been killed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wichita State about to get that overall number 1 seed soon enough..Back to back Final Four appearances?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I doubt WSU gets the 1 and jumps Florida even though they undefeated. AS much as I love the mid-majors/low-majors, they just don't truly deserve to. I wouldn't be mad if it did happen though.

Tar Heels just got a huge win. I'm glad it was on locally on the ACC network 'cause I can't stand Jay Bilas calling Duke games. 

How 'bout last night though? Florida, Saint Louis and Syracuse were all tied or down with 2 minutes left. All games were on at the same time. My remote almost broke. I really thought BC would have a better year behind Ryan Anderson and Oliver Hanlan. Need some bench help. They could be a good team next year.

Jordair Jett though. Saint Louis is so under the radar but they are going to be hell come Big Dance.

CANES :mark: whooped that Notre Dame ass all game only to let them sneak in it late, but held on. First home win in ACC play. We're just waiting for that ACC TOURNY.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Some Louisville players, including Chris Jones and Russ Smith, use the photo-sharing service Instagram.

"I don't know why people do it," Pitino said Monday. "It's not that I'm against certain facets of social media, because I'm not, but what you're talking about -- what Russ is doing -- is a total waste of time."


I got a new favorite coach. :ti


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Apparently North Carolina is the first team to beat 4 pre season top 5 teams since like 1961.



Too bad they had to lose to Belmont and UAB.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Apparently North Carolina is the first team to beat 4 pre season top 5 teams since like 1961.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they had to lose to Belmont and UAB.


Unc is the most bipolar team I've ever seen


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I would love to go to the game tomorrow, but it's been sold out for a long time.
Even Coach Cronin had to go on the air and announce he had no tickets to give away. :lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

If my Huskers make the NCAA tourney I will mark the fuck out. Picked last in the Big Ten they are firmly on the bubble. Wins over Michigan, Ohio State and Indiana and in a new arena it's been a fun ride so far. At 7-6 in the conference if they go 3-2 in their final 5 they are probably in. It would be the first time in 16 years. Good times.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Stay classy, Kansas State.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my best friends is from Manhattan, Kansas. Die hard K Stater. This is a huge rivalry and they fucking loathe each other. Not sticking up for the chant but still. As someone who hates Creighton, Texas (longhorns) and the Colorado Buffaloes I feel that way about them. They are not saying we wanna fuck your mothers so not the end of the world.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Who cares? There's fuck ___________ chants with every rivalry game in the country.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

The Ed O'Bannon fuckery is going to trial. 

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...ass-action-antitrust-lawsuit-vs-ncaa-go-trial

Sucks. I already missed NCAA Hoops games, but now, I guess NCAA Football games are bye-bye as well. Sad day. Those were always some of the best games, game play wise. I still pop March Madness 2006 in every now and then along with NCAA Football '06. I wish I had kept my copy of College Hoops 2k8, too. I hear people still do roster updates and shiz for that.



Antomine said:


> Unc is the most bipolar team I've ever seen


Indeed. They really are playing much better now and looking more and more like the team that has beaten all those good teams and not the one that's lost to bad ones. Honestly, their only BAD loss is UAB. Horrible. Belmont is leading their conference. Texas became a good team. And their two bad ACC losses to Wake and... :sad: Miami.. were CLOSE games. 

Really feel like their starting 5 has gelled. I like the JP Tokoto kid. Not only can he FLY.. but he gets at it on defense. MATADOR DEFENSE, not yet, but MATADOR capabilities. 



MachoMadness1988 said:


> If my Huskers make the NCAA tourney I will mark the fuck out. Picked last in the Big Ten they are firmly on the bubble. Wins over Michigan, Ohio State and Indiana and in a new arena it's been a fun ride so far. At 7-6 in the conference if they go 3-2 in their final 5 they are probably in. It would be the first time in 16 years. Good times.


Don't forget that big MIAMI :mark: win that BOOSTED your resume :lmao 

Naw. But honestly. Don't thumb your nose at that Florida Gulf Coast win to start the year anymore. Just beat Mercer to move in a 1st place tie in the A-Sun. 

I still feel like Nebraska will have to win out and get that big win to end the year against Wiscy to really have a chance at an At-Large. Either way, it's going to be a fun finish when otherwise it looked like a dull season. I'm surprised at Gallegos this year. He really has taken a step back. Not that he was going to be the man anyway but he should be a bigger contributor. Terran Petteway has been a very nice surprise, probably not to you though, as you may have seen that coming. 

BTW, all college hoops nuts should check this site out. It's FUCKING awesome. Lunardi's bracket is listed as "ESPN". A few people have Nebraska as a 12 seed, heh. 

http://www.bracketmatrix.com/

And ESPN's Bubble Watch is also a good read, that's updated weekly or so.

http://m.espn.go.com/ncb/bubblewatch

This VCU/UMASS game though. :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Damn that was a dogfight today between Cincinnati and Louisville. Could have gone either way. If the Bearcats actually had a legitimate point guard there isn't a team in the country they couldn't beat.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

The Skers are 7-6 right now in Big Ten play. Lost to Michigan by 1 at home as well. The win in East Lansing as huge. Biggest win in the program in 15 years. I really think 10-8 with a Big Ten tourney win gets us in especially if we can beat Wisconsin at home to end the year. Every game the rest of the year is a winnable one. If all of the above happens I'd say 11-12 seed. We would be a tough matchup for a team Like OU, Pitt, K State, Texas, UCLA, etc. Of course we could stub our toe against someone like Purdue or Northwestern. That is the history of Nebraska basketball. Lots of scar tissue there but Tim Miles (second year coach) is doing a lot to change the culture. 

FGC is athletic as hell. We would have beat a lot of teams that night. That was the first game in our new arena. That place was loud as fuck. 

Gallegos is a chucker. He is our only Senior that plays significant minutes. When he is on he can keep you in a game but when he is off yikes. Petteway should be the B1G player of the year. Pitchford has been solid. Shavon Shields (Will's son) has been good as well. We have one of the best players in the state of Oklahoma coming in next year too in Jacob Hammond (turned down OU, Okie State, Baylor, Wichita State) who will add more size (6'10 240) so next year we should be in the top half of the conference for sure.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Holy shit Jim Boeheim is raging :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*That's funny. No team is more overrated than Syracuse at the moment.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Eh..Don't know if they're overrated or not, but I think it was clear and has been for quite sometime that there is no dominate team in the country. A 7 seed could win it all and wouldn't surprise anyone


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Welcome to the ACC, Jimmy B.... Syracuse has officially been initiated.

Losing Coleman was big for them. But they're still going to be hell come NCAA's.

MIAMI beat the team that beat Syracuse for the first time by like 30 points :mark:

I'm so fucking ready for CONFERENCE TOURNYS TO START.

Larry Nance Jr. tore his ACL tonight. He was having a great season. Fuckin' blows. I like his game a lot.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Welcome to the ACC, Jimmy B.... Syracuse has officially been initiated.
> 
> Losing Coleman was big for them. But they're still going to be hell come NCAA's.
> 
> ...


More like welcome to the homer calls in Cameron Indoor. That game was fuckin terrible. I hate Syracuse just as much as the next guy, but I do hate dook just a little bit more lol.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> If my Huskers make the NCAA tourney I will mark the fuck out. Picked last in the Big Ten they are firmly on the bubble. Wins over Michigan, Ohio State and Indiana and in a new arena it's been a fun ride so far. At 7-6 in the conference if they go 3-2 in their final 5 they are probably in. It would be the first time in 16 years. Good times.


Yeah you guys are fucking rocking it at your new arena, insane home court record. They are pretty fun to watch, and with Miles as a coach, I think he can recruit to Nebraska enough to stay in the upper half of the league every other year. The B1G isn't the Big 12 though.. going to be hard to establish yourself as an upper echelon team in this conference.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> The Skers are 7-6 right now in Big Ten play. Lost to Michigan by 1 at home as well. The win in East Lansing as huge. Biggest win in the program in 15 years. I really think 10-8 with a Big Ten tourney win gets us in especially if we can beat Wisconsin at home to end the year. Every game the rest of the year is a winnable one. If all of the above happens I'd say 11-12 seed. We would be a tough matchup for a team Like OU, Pitt, K State, Texas, UCLA, etc. Of course we could stub our toe against someone like Purdue or Northwestern. That is the history of Nebraska basketball. Lots of scar tissue there but Tim Miles (second year coach) is doing a lot to change the culture.
> 
> FGC is athletic as hell. We would have beat a lot of teams that night. That was the first game in our new arena. That place was loud as fuck.
> 
> Gallegos is a chucker. He is our only Senior that plays significant minutes. When he is on he can keep you in a game but when he is off yikes. Petteway should be the B1G player of the year. Pitchford has been solid. Shavon Shields (Will's son) has been good as well. We have one of the best players in the state of Oklahoma coming in next year too in Jacob Hammond (turned down OU, Okie State, Baylor, Wichita State) who will add more size (6'10 240) so next year we should be in the top half of the conference for sure.


I don't think you guys win out, I think you have at least 2 more losses coming up before the B1G tourney. Also the "skers" had by far the easiest conference schedule of all B1G teams only playing MSU, Wiscy, and Iowa once. So your 9-9 is a lot different than most other teams 9-9 and I think that will reflect on selection sunday. I know the committee doesn't say they will only take a certain number of teams from a specific conference, but if you are up against any other 9-9 team in the B1G, they probably get the nod depending on their OOC. Last year a 8-10 Illinois team made it in compared to a 10-8 iowa team because the OOC AND the conference schedule were much, much more difficult. You guys really didn't do anything in the OOC and I would say that a 10-8 conference record would put you pretty much on the bubble. However, I think you drop 2 of @ Illinois @ Indiana, or Wiscy at home. And don't sleep on Northwestern, they have some pretty amazing victories, could definitely play spoiler if you lost that one.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Antomine said:


> More like welcome to the homer calls in Cameron Indoor. That game was fuckin terrible. I hate Syracuse just as much as the next guy, but I do hate dook just a little bit more lol.


Yeah, that was my point. They were finally welcomed to the ACC bullshit calls that always go Duke's ways. Tar Heels don't even get that kind of treatment. I actually have always respected the Cuse. Duke, I respect, but they get that home cooking that NO ONE else seems to get. THAT, and Duke literally plays no one on the road in non-conference games. It's really easy to hate the DEVILS.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Yeah, that was my point. They were finally welcomed to the ACC bullshit calls that always go Duke's ways. Tar Heels don't even get that kind of treatment. I actually have always respected the Cuse. Duke, I respect, but they get that home cooking that NO ONE else seems to get. THAT, and Duke literally plays no one on the road in non-conference games. It's really easy to hate the DEVILS.


It is really easy to hate them. The only people they play outside of NC in Non Con is during the B1G - ACC challenge. that's IT! they do some neutral site games, but they never go into another teams house. EVER! 

I don't know how to imbed youtube clips, but this was insane, and it happens ALL THE TIME! Coach K gives all the refs a handy J before each game at Cameron.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnL4ADKh7Kk


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Antomine said:


> Yeah you guys are fucking rocking it at your new arena, insane home court record. They are pretty fun to watch, and with Miles as a coach, I think he can recruit to Nebraska enough to stay in the upper half of the league every other year. The B1G isn't the Big 12 though.. going to be hard to establish yourself as an upper echelon team in this conference.


Agreed with all of that. Miles is all energy all the time. Guy is a great face of the program.If we can get to the point where we are in the top half of the conference more times than not and get to the dance now and again this state will get excited about hoops. Hell we are getting there already. Petteway is the best player we have had in a decade or more and he is only a Sophomore. There will be 14K again at the game today (my daughter and I included) and the atmosphere at the new arena is bonkers. When it broke we were moving to the B1G I was excited about hoops. It's a push in football and obviously not much to talk about for baseball (though I think we will be good this year and Indiana was awesome last year and should be this year too) but for hoops it's a good fit. An up hill battle but I like our chances of recruiting B1G land for basketball players then Big 12 land especially with Miles. Hell I think Northwestern will get good with Collins soon enough. Loving Big Ten hoops. 

I really like Groce. Good hire there for you guys. Guy was awesome at Ohio. It will not be a walk in the park when we play you guys this week. Huge game for us.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Antomine said:


> I don't think you guys win out, I think you have at least 2 more losses coming up before the B1G tourney. Also the "skers" had by far the easiest conference schedule of all B1G teams only playing MSU, Wiscy, and Iowa once. So your 9-9 is a lot different than most other teams 9-9 and I think that will reflect on selection sunday. I know the committee doesn't say they will only take a certain number of teams from a specific conference, but if you are up against any other 9-9 team in the B1G, they probably get the nod depending on their OOC. Last year a 8-10 Illinois team made it in compared to a 10-8 iowa team because the OOC AND the conference schedule were much, much more difficult. You guys really didn't do anything in the OOC and I would say that a 10-8 conference record would put you pretty much on the bubble. However, I think you drop 2 of @ Illinois @ Indiana, or Wiscy at home. And don't sleep on Northwestern, they have some pretty amazing victories, could definitely play spoiler if you lost that one.


I don't think we will win out either. I think we will go 3-2 in our last 5. That is 10-8 in the conference. We have played the 22nd toughest schedule in the country and our RPI is in the 40s. In the OOC we played Cincinnati, Creighton like we do every year (fucking hate them) and have beat Umass, Miami, Georgia,Florida Gulf Coast, etc. So not bad at all. Wins at East Lansing and against Ohio State are huge. Only lost by 1 at home to Michigan. At Penn State is our only really bad loss and that was a month ago. We kicked their asses at home Thursday. I think 10-8 with a win over Wisconsin gets us in unless we get blown out in the first round of the B1G tourney. I think we have the ability to win a game or two there though. We will see. I could see us being one of those teams on selection Sunday they have a camera on that either freaks the hell out or looks like someone shot their puppy.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Beilein owns Izzo. It's quite beautiful to watch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> Beilein owns Izzo. It's quite beautiful to watch.


LeVert aka Baby Durant is a bad man..This is all setting up for an terrible loss though. Michigan is gonna have a clunker in one of these last 4 games. I just know it..smh


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> LeVert aka Baby Durant is a bad man..This is all setting up for an terrible loss though. Michigan is gonna have a clunker in one of these last 4 games. I just know it..smh


Indiana is the only realistic loss I see, and that's remote. IU just has a lot of talent that can break out even though they usually don't.

Illinois and Purdue are not average teams - they are BAD. Playing on the road doesn't bother UM. Minnesota is decent but that's at home and we've already seen their best ball of the season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Thursday night, Rupp Arena, ESPN, Bobby Knight will be on the call


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> I don't think we will win out either. I think we will go 3-2 in our last 5. That is 10-8 in the conference. We have played the 22nd toughest schedule in the country and our RPI is in the 40s. In the OOC we played Cincinnati, Creighton like we do every year (fucking hate them) and have beat Umass, Miami, Georgia,Florida Gulf Coast, etc. So not bad at all. Wins at East Lansing and against Ohio State are huge. Only lost by 1 at home to Michigan. At Penn State is our only really bad loss and that was a month ago. We kicked their asses at home Thursday. I think 10-8 with a win over Wisconsin gets us in unless we get blown out in the first round of the B1G tourney. I think we have the ability to win a game or two there though. We will see. I could see us being one of those teams on selection Sunday they have a camera on that either freaks the hell out or looks like someone shot their puppy.


Yeah,I think at 10-8 with wins at msu Ohio state, and wiscy should get you in. We are excited about groce, this is a tough year with only 3 players returning from last year, but we have a feeling this will be the last year we miss the tournament for a while. I love the young energetic guys abs I've really enjoyed watching you guys this season. Hope you make it in, but lose tomorrow lol


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Oh yeah, welcome to the B1G, was pretty pumped when you guys joined, I think I'm going to make it out to Lincoln this year for the footballgame, sseems like we've played you guys in Lincoln each of the last 3 years lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*lol again, no team is overrated as much as Syracuse. Amazing. *


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Man, Iowa's basketball season is circling the drain. Gophers picked a hell of a time to wake up from their slumber and beat the Hawkeyes down. McCaffrey needs to stop catering to McCabe and sit his ass down if he's not producing. In the span of a few days the Hawkeyes have gone from a shot at the Big Ten title to a bad skid becoming a train wreck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Shockers to the Title Game undefeated please :mark: SHOCKERS


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> Indiana is the only realistic loss I see, and that's remote. IU just has a lot of talent that can break out even though they usually don't.
> 
> Illinois and Purdue are not average teams - they are BAD. Playing on the road doesn't bother UM. Minnesota is decent but that's at home and we've already seen their best ball of the season.


Michigan tried last night...boy they tried...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Always nice to see the FUCKEYES embarrassed. 

Lol @ Kentucky too.

North Carolina vs NC STATE was GOTY.

If you didn't watch the Paige vs Warren battle live, you should probably smack yourself and find a way to DL the game ASAP.

Villanova is having a good season that no one seems to care about.

Same for Virginia, only they're better. And so much more disrespected.

UVA's Man vs Cuse's Zone is going to be heaven to watch tomorrow.

Oh this happened too:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

NMSU still thugging it up :lmao

This is probably the end of fans rushing the court though, just start putting a cage around the floor like the old days.

If people can be civilized, players running in to the stands to celebrate with their home crowds could become a fun tradition.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> just start putting a cage around the floor like the old days..


Interesting. 

http://hooptactics.com/Basketball_Basics_History










*Out of Bounds

In the beginning, boundaries were not defined. In most cases, they were just the walls. It was not until 1904 that boundaries became straight lines. The original rule regarding out of bounds situations turned out to be disastrous. Ball possession was awarded to the first player to touch the ball after it went out of bounds. This led to pushing, shoving, elbowing, desperate dives, and total bedlam. It was even worse when the ball ended up in the balconies, with all players making a mad dash to be first up the stairs which created log jams and fights. Teams resorted to forming wedges to block the opponents from going up the stairs. Teams even tried to bypass the stairs by hoisting players up to the balcony in an effort to be first to touch the ball first.

Basketball at one time was referred to as the “Cage Game” and players’ “Cagers”. This was a result of wire mesh (chicken wire) or chain-link fencing being hung around the entire court in an effort to make the game go faster by eliminating all the out of bounds delays. However, in reality, it served more as a barrier to protect the players and rowdy spectators from each other, as well as from the objects being thrown onto the court. The wire cage actually resulted in additional rough play with players body checking each other into the wire mesh as in hockey. Players often received cuts, bruises, and even incurred infections from the rusting wire mesh. Although, the use of cages were abandoned by 1933, the term "Cagers" is still used today.

In 1913, the out of bounds rule was changed to the current rule of the team causing or touching the ball last when it goes out of bounds loses possession. This rule change was a major impact in reducing the physical play that was common place in the early games.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

a bunch of black athletes playing in cages these days...:banderas


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

A performance to be proud of today by the fightin' CANES! Tonye Jekiri 14 pts, 13 rebounds, 6 offensive. He's been killing it on the glass. Still a Sophomore and growing game by game. I wish Swoope wasn't a senior because he'd get much better with another year of big minutes. Was pretty much deep on the bench his four years here.






Memphis/L'Ville should hold me over until UVA/Cuse, battle for first in the ACC. 

I really like Shaq Goodwin of Memphis' game. 

Montrezl Harrell ain't too shabby either.










JP TOKOTO DOES IT AGAIN :mark:






He's already got the defense, obviously has the AIR, just needs a jumper.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Illini had a huge upset against msu today


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

MSU was at full strength for the first time in forever. 

UVA making the ACC proud today. Loved the "ACC" chants at the end of the game. It's not about conference pride, it's about the big bad Big East team coming in and thinking they were just going to cakewalk through their first year. Congrats to them on their first outright ACC Title in 33 years. WELL DESERVED for one of the original founding members of the conference. That defense is just too nasty. 

This may be the greatest recap in the history of game recaps.






Keifer Sykes continues to have a great season. Dropped 29 today. Dude is 5'11, but probably more like 5'10. I hope they win the Horizon[and they should] because I really want to see what he can do on the big stage. 

Arkansas quietly put together a solid resume. Beat UK twice, and lost by 2 in OT to the #1 Gators. Interested to see how they do in their tournament. 

It's MARCH, babeh!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Every Kentucky loss makes me happy, I can't stand Calipari


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

^Bwaha

Duke, UVA, Cuse and the Heels all in the Top 15. No other conference has four in the top 25. I think six ACC teams can get in, but it'll be tough. 

Pittsburgh took a hit tonight to NC State. TJ Warren, easily the ACC player of the year, dropped 41 for the Wolfpack. He hasn't dropped less than 20 since the 11th of January, at the hands of the greatest defensive team in the nation: UVA. He's going to have an interesting decision to make at the end of the year, he's got NBA scouts foaming at the mouth right now.

Clemson has Miami and Pitts to finish. I honestly love the way my Canes are playing right now and that's going to be no cakewalk for Clemson. Assuming they get that win at home though, they then finish at home with Pittsburgh. They must win out to have a chance, because their resume isn't that impressive honestly. Clemson will still probably have to win a few ACC Tourny games as well. Pittsburgh even with the loss last night just needs to beat Clemson and not lose their first two ACC Tourny game and they're in. 

FSU has the most interesting final games. They control their own destiny with a win at BC and then a win at home vs Syracuse. Win those and most definitely in. I believe they will win their final two and overtake Pittsburgh for that five spot.

I'm not counting NC State out either. They HAVE TO go real deep in the ACC Tournament, the Finals more than likely, to sneak in but with TJ Warren leading the charge I am not doubting it. I've seen crazier things happen. Remember 2005-2006 Syracuse and Gerry McNamara?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Syracuse having a late season meltdown to say the least...


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Remember when that Kentucky-Michigan State game was promoted as some kind of battle of the titans? What a couple of busts. Entitled players and coaches. Michigan and Florida ate their lunch this year. Hilarious.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wouldn't be surprised at all to see them both in the Elite 8 though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Michigan's first B10 title since 86..the year after Hardaway/Burke leave, and did it without McGary..Very impressive. Still wish I could've seen what this team could do with McGary healthy


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Just another day at the office for Deonte Burton, always brings THE AUTHORITY


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Watching Cinci games is so depressing when you consider CIN could have had 2 20 point a game guards and an explosive backcourt. Instead, Deonte Burton never sees one postseason game after dominating out west, and Kilpatrick misses out on a true Splash Bro partner.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I saw that Burton dunk. My goodness. The hammer was cocked back for that one. Shame he was left off the Wooden Watch list.

Just finished the FGCU / ETSU Semifinals game. FGCU is back in the ASUN Finals and they'll be at home. Mercer/USC Upstate going on now to see who they will play.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

All I can say, is the inevitable Deonte Burton highlight video is the first and foremost reason to watch the 2nd round of the draft this year.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I wouldn't be surprised if he goes in the 1st.

58 between KIlpatrick and RUBLEZ.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

DOUBLE OT in the ASUN Semis to see who faces FGCU in the Finals :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> Remember when that Kentucky-Michigan State game was promoted as some kind of battle of the titans? What a couple of busts. Entitled players and coaches. Michigan and Florida ate their lunch this year. Hilarious.


Why does your butt hurt so much? lol @ entitled players and coaches. Izzo's one of the best around and they got two likely All-B1G players. They've had a ridiculous amount of lineup changes (don't know exact number but it's double digits) and still finished top 3 in conference.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Watching Cinci games is so depressing when you consider CIN could have had 2 20 point a game guards and an explosive backcourt. Instead, Deonte Burton never sees one postseason game after dominating out west, and Kilpatrick misses out on a true Splash Bro partner.


Tell me about it.  Without even having a legitimate PG, it makes me so afraid to get my hopes up too much going into March with this team. It's frustrating as hell.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wiggins with 41 :moyes1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

well Wiggins finally decided to do what everyone has wanted him to do. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*






keep trollin, trollin, trollin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

out of curiosity, would kentucky's past two seasons scare off top recruits from all joining up and playing there or will does it just go under as the players fault rather the system in place? dont really follow much college at all so not too sure how the recruiting works out in these cases. :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

They'll be fine. Always will have been and always will be. It's Kentucky. They just won the Title two years ago. When Calipari leaves maybe they will take a small hit but then again they'll probably just reload with another big name coach. He's one of the best recruiters there is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Not really gonna have a significant effect on Kentucky's recruiting. The players underachieved and while the recruits coming in looked great on paper, they haven't been a good fit on the court together.

Kentucky will be fine in the long run. As long as they have Coach Cal they'll continue to get top recruits. Hell they were still having good recruiting classes before Cal got there. Kentucky, Duke, North Carolina, Kansas, UCLA, Florida, etc. are powerhouses. They get multiple top 20 recruits pretty much every year, regardless of how their team fares in the previous season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Eastern Kentucky punchin' dat ticket. Tough loss for Belmont, fought back hard after falling 17-2 to start the game. Can Corey Walden put the team on his back like this in the NCAA's?


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Magic said:


> out of curiosity, would kentucky's past two seasons scare off top recruits from all joining up and playing there or will does it just go under as the players fault rather the system in place? dont really follow much college at all so not too sure how the recruiting works out in these cases. :side:


Here's the thing, with the Harrison twins. Before a ball was even bounced this year, they were both predicted to be in the lottery of the draft. Now most draft services have them in the 2nd round at best. What will happen to them when Cal's new batch of super freshman arrive next year? Will they declare? Or will they stay with Kentucky to possibly be benched behind the more talented players? Or will they transfer. It's an interesting situation that I will definitely pay attention to. The worst possible thing that could happen to the "university" of Kentucky (and I use the term university loosely) is for the players to start to moan and bitch about how cal is treating them and dreams shattered. These kids could be stars at other Universities, but at Kentucky they will likely be bench players. It's going to be a very interesting off season.


----------



## Antomine (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Who is that Husker fan that posts on here? You're welcome for the Number 4 seed in the B1G tourney =D I hate Iowa and everything that has to do with Iowa, so to ruin their senior night was awesome!! Don't look now, but the Illini have won 4 out of their last 5 including 2 road wins against the Top 25. If they make it to the B1G championship game do you think they have a shot at sneaking into the tourney? Personally I don't, I think their NCAA chances died with that ridiculous game against Michigan where they couldn't miss. Should be a top 2 seed in the NIT though. Which honestly is probably better than the NCAA's. We only lose 2 players after this year (neither of them starters) and we get 3 trasnfers that become eligible, as well as having the freshman take their sophomore leap. Nunn and Hill look like they are ballers. I'm really excited for next year!!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

DAVID STOCKTON with the GAME WINNER...

Hoping GREEN BAY can come back.. I really want to see Keifer Sykes in the NCAA's.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Antomine said:


> Don't look now, but the Illini have won 4 out of their last 5 including 2 road wins against the Top 25. If they make it to the B1G championship game do you think they have a shot at sneaking into the tourney?


The Illini? They lost 8 in a row and 10 out of 11 at one point in Big Ten play. Those last two wins at MSU and today were impressive but considering what I just said and your weak as hell OOC schedule, no. Illini don't deserve it. Even if they make it all the way to the Title game. You'll have to win the whole damn thing.

As for 'Braska, if they lose tomorrow they can kiss their at large goodbye.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Damn, SDSU getting smoked at home, Lobos gonna get DAT 1 SEED, Nevada vs UNLV for the 3 seed still up in the air though. If UNLV wins, their next game is likely against Nevada again.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Chill. Aztecs on that comeback trail like they've done many times this season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Nevada too, it's the Burton and Huff show right now.

:lmao BURTON DOES IT AGAIN

Someone missed a defensive rotation on Burton and he just drives for a dunk from the 3 pt line


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Hearing Rich Waltz call this SDSU game and busting his nuts and being his amazing self just makes me more hype for MARLINS GAMES :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

All the hoopla about UNC, Jabari and UNC to begin the season only for Virginia to win the conference :lmao

Nice way for McDermott to go out tonight..Great for college basketball. The game needs more guys to stay and accomplish things like this


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Keep an eye out for the top 10 plays and that Burton dunk :lmao definitely a top 3 dunk vs UNLV


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

dat AZTEC 1-3-1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Both games all tied up at the same time, DAT MWC TOP

Burton has an 24/11/7 right now btw


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

NOOOOOOO.... GREEN BAY....:cussin:

Keifer Sykes had too good of a season to go out like this.

They had a pretty good season for a mid major but the committee likes to screw teams like them.. hoping they get an AL. Long shot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Birch for UNLV gets a 22nd rebound but travels/falls out of bounds, gives Nevada the ball back

Burton takes an ill advised long 2, but Huff with DAT PUTBACK

Nevada wins after down 17 in the 2nd. Sweeps the regular season with UNLV for the first time in 10 years, which is fitting since UNLV beat us in football for the first time in just as much :


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Xavier Thames not on the Wooden Award Finalists list.... well...... fuck that committee in the ass with a big Glock 9.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Deonte Burton not even in the discussion for MWC POY despite being the best player in the conference :draper2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Some would say BAIRSTOW is actually the MWC POTY... but THAMES plays for the #1 MWC team and a sure fire TOURNY TEAM so let's all feel bad for the kid for not being on the list.... all three of these guys all have an argument but at the end of the day the nod should go to the player on the BEST team(since they're all neck and neck anyway) and for now that's XMAN.... let's see who pulls out TOURNY TITLE.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I feel CHEATED that Burton picked my school now as a basketball fan, Burton and Kilpatrick would be such an entertaining back court. That would be like #1 seed good.

Also, from tonights game


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

If anything, UCLA fans should be the most pissed that he turned them down, being a kid from L.A. and all. Not sure why you always harp on him having shoulda been on Cinci.. he had offers to a couple of schools but mainly you'd think the UCLA fans would have the biggest gripe. Him and Jordan Adams woulda been just as sick.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

His final 3 was Nevada, UCLA, and CIN, and UCLA was a distant 3rd in my opinion. They wanted him at SG, came in very late, and didn't have a forensics program which he was looking for.

Nevada offered him the starting PG spot and 0 competition and had the track history of developing NBA PG's, so it was fairly a no-brainer. I think CIN might have wanted him as a SG too, which for a 6'1 SG coming out of HS is not how to prepare for the NBA.

Early shitty footage of the dunk tonight. Someone missed the defensive rotation, and everyone else said fuck getting posturized again.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*










Dude knew how to set the tone..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Keeping on the MWC POTY Topic:

It's most definitely a three man race between Bairstow, Thames and Burton. Out of them, Bairstow didn't have a single bad scoring game while Burton and Thames both had about 3 duds each, Thames especially. Neither had *bad* games though as even in those low scoring outputs they did the other things to help impact the games. 

It's hard to overlook guys who average double doubles in the cases of Khem Birch, Roscoe Smith and Ryan Watkins. While they all had very impressive seasons, they're all pretty much just at 11/10. Even just a 15 or 16 ppg to go along with the double digit rebounds would have more than likely catapulted one of them to the fore front but it didn't happen. Birch will stand out the most of the double double group as he is second in the nation in blocks at 3.8 per game. 

In the end I see the voting going down as:

Thames
Bairstow
Burton

Team record will more than likely be the tie breaker for what's a very tight race. I wouldn't at all be surprised to see that flipped, with Burton and Bairstow being 1 and 2 and Thames coming in 3rd. Or Bairstow winning. It's fucking TIGHT. VIRGINAL TIGHT.

Still sucks that Larry Nance Jr. went out with five games to go. All he did this season was average 15.4 pts, 8.6 boards, 1.6 assists, 2.1 blocks and 1.4 steals. Most underrated player in the MWC, by a long shot, and perhaps the country. This guy is on NO BODY radar. And with his bloodline? That's a foul. Gonna go out on a limb and say there's not many if any other players in the Top 5 in both Blocks and Steals for their conference like him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Nevada was picked NINTH and finished THIRD. They only played SDSU once, and they were up at the half before completely melting down in the 2nd, I'd like to think they'd have beaten the Aztecs in Reno.

And if Nevada had AJ West all season?(NCAA drug they're feet clearing him) They'd have a couple more OOC wins and might even be on the bubble, though the MizzoU and UCLA games were pathetic showings.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Please don't let Maryland leave the ACC on a win..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Maryland going to leave the ACC on a Flop........

....NOT SO FAST YOU FLOPPITY FLOPS.

Calling it now too the SYCAMORES over the SHOCKERS Jake Odum 25 points... gotta love a team who's motto is ROLL TREES.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*










OH MY LAWDY


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Damn, so much respect shown at that handshake line between Mercer and FGCU. Damn shame that Mercer will be joining the SOCON next year, they were developing such a great feud with The Eagles. Bernard Thompson with an easy dunk of the year candidate though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Me and my friend were doing a quick bracket earlier and who would win. We're arguing over if SHOCKERS or MCDERMENT would be the better story for national title, UNDEFEATED VS BIRD 2.0


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Yes! MERCER! haha that's what's up!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Texas winning it all would be the best story IMO


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Bird 2.0 getting disrespect over and over only to lose in the finals and fall to like the Celtics picking like 21 and winning ROY is the only right way for things to go.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I know it likely not happen but I'd love if Mercer went all the way and won it. Not been to this thing since 1985, that would be a big story right there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Steve Fisher winning a national championship on the 25 year anniversary of winning his first one would be pretty sweet


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Yes! MERCER! haha that's what's up!


Damn bro, that's fucking awesome. Knowing there's a Mercer fan on this board, I will be rooting for them a little now. Sorry you had to go through this to get to the mountain top though:










It must have been WELL worth it.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Damn bro, that's fucking awesome. Knowing there's a Mercer fan on this board, I will be rooting for them a little now. Sorry you had to go through this to get to the mountain top though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha well thank ya, but hell yeah loving this! I wasn't even alive the last time the team went to the Tournament. Glad I live here in Macon haha, I'll probably some good stuff at Walmart to buy soon. Gotta get me some Atlantic Sun Championship gear, I'm sure they will carry it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Big 10 referees should not be allowed to call games anymore. That game was a fucking joke on enormous levels.

Fuck Aaron Craft too. Overrated piece of shit gets away with more calls than anyone in Division 1.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

That little rosy cheeked bas'tid.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I'm just glad he's a senior because nobody gets away with as much shit as he routinely does. Lost by two with a lopsided officiating game by none other than TV Ted Valentine. I'll let Dakich take it away with his thoughts on him:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Yeah he's the one who got in to it with Mick Cronin of Cinci the other day too. So glad the guy doesn't do as many ACC games anymore.

I really hate that guys attitude. He threw a fan out of the game too a few weeks back.






Just an overall douche bag.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

RHAMEL BROWN headed to the BIG DANCE :mark:


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Any VCU fans in here?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Juvontae Reddic is a beast. 

Kethan Savage is returning for GW just in time for the A10 Tourny. I'm interested to see what he can do after missing a good chunk of games. 

Gonna be real tough for anyone to knock off Saint Louis and that trio of seniors in Evans, Jett and


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

A bit disappointed that the Big East tourney won't be the same as it once was now with only 10 teams.

But at least the ACC has pretty much taken the Big East's spot with 16 teams so :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

CJ Wilcox goes out shooting 4-15. He's better than that. Teammate Shawn Kemp Jr. continues his crappy college career.

CANES :mark: 

Again, it sucks that Erik Swoope's a senior and will be gone next year. The guy has athleticism for days but didn't get enough playing time to fully develop his game outside of such. With 14 pts and 8 boards he really put the team on his back today, along with a steal and a block. No block bigger than Tonye Jekiri's to seal the deal at the end of the game. I've been high on the seven footer since he came in outta High School. He's improved gradually this year and next season should see much bigger minutes and have much better production. Tenacious rebounder and hell of a defender. He's slowly but surely putting together a very solid offensive game as well. 

Rion Brown, 3rd in Most Improved Player voting for the ACC, with just another day at the office. 15 pts, 5 boards and 4 assists. Would be great to get Donnovan Kirk back for tomorrow but that's unlikely. 

Up next... just ACC Player of the Year TJ Warren and the 'Pack. Did a fine job of containing him in the last meeting, but he's going to be shot outta' cannon tomorrow night. Need to play the box and one similar like the last game, sending a lot of doubles and making sure we stay home in the paint. Jekiri will have his hands full with a fellow seven footer in Jordan Vandenberg. Freshman Beejay Anya, all 6-9 and 325 pounds, will also be a 'hand full'. As long as we get this win and just get to Friday that's all I can ask for realistically. 

There's new rules regarding the NIT, it's now based on RPI, so the Canes have to win the ACC or they won't even get an NIT bid. Asked if he'd accept a CBI invite? "No" simply from Coach L. Righftully so. 

Memphis/UCONN will be the only battle of ranked teams tomorrow as well.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

seems like these early tournament games are either complete blowouts or go down to the wire.

Seton Hall stuns Nova, Kansas survives OK State


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

MIZZOU :mark: inb4 we get our ass kicked by the Gators.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

So how about that boy Wiggins, eh. :banderas


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Smh Illinois and Purdue both have chances to pull off upsets and blow it... that's why you are who you are.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Illinois is a weird team. No surprise they choked vs Michigan.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

As an Iowa fan, I almost hope now we go to the NIT after the complete meltdown at the end of the season. I'd rather do a deep run there then what will most likely be a one-and-done in the NCAA. 

Player of the year...Doug McDermott by far. I remember seeing him play in high school, when he was Harrison Barnes' teammate he was second fiddle to him but you could tell he would be a good player at the next level. Little did most anyone know how good. I did like the cover in this week's Sports Illustrated when they copied the iconic Larry Bird cover from 1977 with the two cheerleaders with him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Number 1 Seeds will be Wichita State, Michigan....Kansas and Duke if they win ACC?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Number 1 Seeds will be Wichita State, Michigan....Kansas and Duke if they win ACC?


Yes to all but Kansas. I'd be putting Florida there in their place. Without Embiid, Kansas is going to be very lucky to get out of the first weekend.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

They should be fine as fine as they avoid Iowa State for a while


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Number 1 Seeds will be Wichita State, Michigan....Kansas and Duke if they win ACC?


Er.. Florida and Zona?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

You mean UCLA? :curry2


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Don't look now but my Kentucky Wildcats are going to be something.We will beat #1 FL and I'll be rocking the house down at 3:15-5:25.

They better gave us a 3 seed.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Arizona-UCLA was like a home game with how many Wildcats fans were there, props to UCLA for winning that game, should bump them up a seed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Here's for a Cavs #1 seed :mark:

UVA, UVA , UVA, haven't been good since Roger Mason helped found the rise of Gonzaga in what, '01?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Hate that Arizona is getting a number one seed. Should clearly be Florida, Wichita State, Michigan and Virginia not Michigan or Virginia


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

:lmao Michigan is not a 1 seed. Said that before the game in the chatbox, and Sparty just proving it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Michigan State healthy and looking like the team many expected all year long. Maybe a great example of getting hot at the right time of the season. Very interested to see who is their bracket


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I already have them penciled at least sweet 16, Izzo factor.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Shame Notre Dame won't be in the tournament this year. Guess I took all those one and dones over the years for granted. :romo5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wichita State got hosed..The whole tourney bracket is trash lol


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Hopefully Mercer can beat Duke. I like two teams in College Basketball, Mercer and UNC, so Mercer beating Duke would do me double pleasure


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

SMU ranked 25th and didn't make it..smh


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> SMU ranked 25th and didn't make it..smh


This makes no sense at all. There are some curious omissions every year, but I have never seen a team like this so blatantly overlooked and left out that I can recall. Did they piss someone off on the selection committee?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Utah State was ranked like 16th one year and didn't make it


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Fuck yeah my Huskers are going dancing!!! First time in 16 years. That is a lot of scar tissue gone if only for a moment. It's been a long time coming. My Skers are 8-2 in their last 10 and 10-3 in their last 13. Wins over Wisconsin, Ohio State and at Michigan State. Lost to Michigan by 1. Can't effin wait.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I have Nebraska over Baylor in the round of 64, that team seems to have so much fire in them that I can see it

Yeah, but their not beating Creighton  

F4 predictions for me are UVA,Florida,Louisville, and Creighton


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



SMITTY said:


> I have Nebraska over Baylor in the round of 64, that team seems to have so much fire in them that I can see it
> 
> Yeah, but their not beating Creighton
> 
> F4 predictions for me are UVA,Florida,Louisville, and Creighton


They can totally beat Creighton. It's definitely not an unattainable win. The Jays are better and probably beat us 7 out of 10 times but any given (Sun)day who knows. The Skers have beat 2, maybe 3, teams the last few weeks better than Creighton. Also, lost to Michigan by 1. We lost to them in Dec by 15 on the road. We are a way better team now. Baylor won't be easy though. 

The Jays have 3 losses in March already. They kind of stubbed their toe down the stretch a bit. Could have been a #2 seed. I also fucking hate Creighton but that being said IF we play them second round it will be a dog fight no doubt. McDermott is incredible but if he gets in foul trouble or tweaks an ankle who knows. He has been their leading scorer in all but 3 games this year. Not necessarily a good thing. 

Creighton ain't making no final four. I have not fully absorbed the brackets yet butmy final four is looking like Florida, Iowa State, Louisville and Wisconsin.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

My F4 is Florida, Michigan State, Creighton, and Wichita State

IZZO has a very easy region outside of Cinci and Iowa State, I don't believe in UVA, UNC, UConn, and whoever the 2 seed is as it escapes me Nova (left that in to prove the point of the thought)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Too many are picking MSU. You're all jinxing it. A 4 seed should be the 2nd favorite to only the top overall seed damn it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

-East is a cakewalk for Michigan State. 
-Zona gets past Oklahoma State, they should have it easy too. 
-South is tricky. Hard to trust Florida with their bad free throw shooting, Kansas with Self's tourney history + Ebiid's back, and Syracuse has been in a lull. 
-Midwest is the devil..Whoever makes it through that deserves the upmost respect. Im thinking Lousivlle


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Right now I like Florida in the south, Michigan State in the east, Arizona in the west, and god knows in the Midwest. I'll say Duke now, but that one I will change in my bracket a million times before Thursday.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

SMU got the shaft. I was really pulling for Green Bay to get in too. Ya'll would have liked watching Keifer Sykes play. 

I'm rolling with the Jaspers of Manhattan. Ya'll gonna like Rhamel Brown. He's mini Ben Wallace. I talked about him in the beginning of the year. They also have some outstanding guard play in Beamon and Alvarado. Shane Richards is a sharpshooter off the bench with the 42% 3PT shooting. Louisville has been destroying teams lately. Smith and Harrell have been playing off the wall. At the end of the day I think this will be a more competitive game than most think.

Now that MSU is finally at full strength it's gonna be hard for me not to pick them overall.

My GAMES OF THE WEEKS:

Stephen F. Austin had a good chance to get in last year. They were #1 in defense for a while. This year, they have better offensive numbers to go along with that good defense. They shoot at a high clip as a team, pass the ball well and put up 76 a game. Rebounding will be their downfall. They're in the bottom half of the nation in both o and d boards while VCU grabs misses on offense better than most. This is going to be a game for the fans of stout defense. SFA hasn't lost a game since November but I don't see VCU going out in the first round. 

Ohio State with their overrated asses as usual getting a higher seed than they should. Don't know much about Dayton but I'm hoping they can beat the rosy cheeked fuck boy. This is an intriguing matchup because Thad has been ducking Dayton for years now in OOC play. I can't seem to find the last time the two played. 

New Mexico and Stanford is a tough game to pick. Just think Cam Bairstow is playing with a chip on his shoulder since getting snubbed in MW POTY. 

Memphis and G.W. is going to be a good one. I thought Kethan Savage would be ready for the A-10 tourny but was wrong. Luckily for him they drew a Friday game so that gives an extra day for the foot to get better. Creek had stepped up big in his absence. Memphis is a team I like and I really like Shaq Goodwins game but he can't disappear against other bigs like he did against Harrell in the last Louisville game if he wants to carry his team far. He'll have plenty of help in a solid senior tandem of Jackson an Dixon in the backcourt. 

Providence and UNC is going to be a classic. Bryce Cotton vs Marcus Paige. Nuff said.

So, Coach K cries about the A-10 not being as tough as the ACC and what'ya know? NC State will play Xavier in a play in game. The winner gets to play? Saint Louis. I've got NC State in both. TJ Warren is on a roll right now. 

Very surprised Arizona State got in. They lost 5 of their last 7. Their only good win this year was a 2OT 3 point win at home vs. Arizona. After the injury to Brandon Ashley. BUT, now that they are in? I really think they're one of the most dangerous teams in the field. Dangerous in the sense that they have no business being there but they are and they can do some damage. BACH at 7-2 brings his 4+ blocks per game and he towers over the entire Texas front line. Jahii Carson is Jahii Carson. Most should know about this guy. Texas rebounds well at both ends of the court but I think BACH will disrupt a lot of that.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

You know why people think MSU is some kind of powerhouse at full strength? Because they looked great against Kentucky in November back when people though UK was going to be an unstoppable national champion, not an 8-seed. They don't handle media love well at all and I hope they bow out in the Sweet Sixteen against UVa. 

Izzo has been totally classless this season and was against yesterday.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

MSU is stacked that's why I like them at full strength. I think UVA can beat them though. No one is giving UVA any chance but I am. I haven't made any picks yet I am waiting more than likely until the last hour before the first game tomorrow night. I'm really struggling with UVA/MSU because I definitely have them in that Sweet 16 matchup. I just think MSU has too much for them. If UVA can slow the game down, Joe Harris can get hot and Mike Tobey can be a force inside then they can definitely topple Sparty.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I think we all need to remember how Michigan State got "stacked." Izzo is not good at individual development, so no one became a sure-fire NBA pick if they leave early (Harris will be the first lottery pick the program has had in ages).

Izzo also begs his players to come back on his hands and knees, even when if makes no sense for them to do so.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

:lmao Brickhouse your continual butthurt-ness over Izzo continues to be hilarious. Your "criticisms" of Izzo are grasping for the loosest of straws.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I for one would like to see MSU make an early exit :side:


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> :lmao Brickhouse your continual butthurt-ness over Izzo continues to be hilarious. Your "criticisms" of Izzo are grasping for the loosest of straws.


What have I said that is untrue or loosely true? You are really arguing that his recent record of putting players in the NBA isn't terrible or that he doesn't beg players to come back?

And there is nothing to be butthurt over. The university I work for has a basketball program that has been better recently, will unquestionably be better in the immediate future after this season, and has a coach who outclasses Izzo at every turn.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> What have I said that is untrue or loosely true? You are really arguing that his recent record of putting players in the NBA isn't terrible or that he doesn't beg players to come back?
> 
> And there is nothing to be butthurt over. The university I work for has a basketball program that has been better recently, will unquestionably be better in the immediate future after this season, and has a coach who outclasses Izzo at every turn.


Izzo helped Harris gain as much info as he could on whether he should enter the draft or not. Since Harris was somewhat banged up at the end of the season (didn't need surgery but iirc his shoulder was popped out) and Harris saw what the potential of this team could be he decided to stay.

http://www.theonlycolors.com/2013/4/18/4239136/gary-harris-to-return-for-sophomore-season

Nowhere does in there does it say Izzo "begged him" to come back. He gave Harris all the info he could and Harris decided he wanted to stay.

And with Payne, it was essentially the same scenario. Izzo helped him with information and (I quote) "I'm hoping the best for Adreian. I hope he does what's best for him, and we'll support him either way.'" http://www.mlive.com/spartans/index.ssf/2013/04/michigan_state_coach_tom_izzo_49.html

That's a funny way of "begging on his hands and knees". So yes, you're very much talking out of your ass.

And he did have a lull for a while, but just because guys weren't NBA caliber players doesn't mean they weren't developed into good/great players under him. Many of them went overseas. Nobody would've expected Derrick Nix to be a pro player when he got here because he was out of shape and was mostly potential. Nobody thought Payne would be an NBA potential player until about his 3rd year. Draymond Green didn't develop into a highly thought of player until around the same time. Kalin Lucas would've likely gotten a shot before his Achillies (I believe) injury at the end of his junior year. Drew Neitzel was the same. Shannon Brown, Mo Ager, Alan Anderson, Paul Davis, etc. all got some sort of professional basketball shot after playing with Izzo.

The rest of your post is mastorbatory "rah-rah Michigan" stuff, so I cba to go with it. Your opinion on Izzo is biased because of who you work/cheer for and most of your criticism is bullshit. So you can keep on spewing the hate, but it's quite clear you don't have an objective view on him.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Mastorbatory "rah-rah Michigan" stuff? 

:lol

That is something I have noticed in the B1G is Michigan fan has a huge hardon for themselves. 

Everyone seems to be sleeping on Iowa State.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

You can't cite coach-speak statements as proof that he didn't ask Payne to come back. Harris coming back is fine - most kids want a sophomore season unless they are truly dominant as freshmen. Payne's stock had nothing to gain from a senior season since the NBA by-and-large stops scouting after junior seasons. BTW, I'm pretty sure there was a lot of buzz that Izzo begged Paul Davis to come back. 

He is basically running 4-year U. Players know it and it's why he hasn't recruited well for three straight cycles now. Guys want to go where they can improve and get to the league.

Izzo really is classless next to Beilein. Surely, you can't deny that. After both wins and yesterday's loss, Beilein said nothing but good things about MSU. Didn't hear unqualified compliment #1 from Izzo toward UM. The contrast between how they handled talking about injuries (Michigan is still without a player who entered this season higher regarded than any Spartan) is very glaring.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I for one would like to see MSU make an early exit :side:


Cincy is certainly capable of doing it...Those low scoring games will fall right into their wheelhouse. That being said, it's hard to trust Cincy based on how they looked in the tourney. Struggled with Rutgers and UCF which is a slight red flag when calling the Cincy/MSU upset.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*Here's my WF March Madness fantasy contest. sign up!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1170074-wf-march-madness.html
*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> You can't cite coach-speak statements as proof that he didn't ask Payne to come back. Harris coming back is fine - most kids want a sophomore season unless they are truly dominant as freshmen. Payne's stock had nothing to gain from a senior season since the NBA by-and-large stops scouting after junior seasons. BTW, I'm pretty sure there was a lot of buzz that Izzo begged Paul Davis to come back.


You claim I can't use coach speak, but you've broughten no proof yourself on Davis (or any player for that matter)? That's rich. I'll take over what Izzo has said on the record over some secondhand "proof" that you seem to have.

And who's to know what Payne wanted to do? Maybe he saw that this team (with the players that were coming back) had a good chance to win a national title and he wanted to put up that banner? Maybe he was worried he'd fall to the 2nd round and not get a guaranteed contract? (Which at least one site had him as: http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Adreian-Payne-5286/mock-draft-history/)

Payne's now almost guaranteed to be going in the 20-30 spot, so he definitely had some to gain from coming back if that rings true.



> He is basically running 4-year U. Players know it and it's why he hasn't recruited well for three straight cycles now. Guys want to go where they can improve and get to the league.


And this is the oddest criticism of a coach I've ever heard. Compared to guys like Calipari (who missed the tourney last year with all of those prospects and could only muster an 8 seed this season) it's nice to see him have guys that can make legacies here. He's still getting high rated recruits as well. Appling/Dawson/Payne/Harris were all 4-5* and 3 significant contributors also were 4* in Costello/Valentine/Kaminski (all whom should have bigger roles next season).

And Gary Harris is a likely lotto pick. The big miss he had was Jabari (who he'd been recruiting for a while now) and the reason is because Dawson was there and Jabari didn't want to take his time/spot. Whether that's believable or not is up to you, but I'll take him at his word for it. 

So criticizing a guy for not getting a bunch of one and dones (even though he's still recruited well enough to stay at the upper echelon of the B1G) is just laughable and trying to nitpick for any little holes he can find.



> Izzo really is classless next to Beilein. Surely, you can't deny that. After both wins and yesterday's loss, Beilein said nothing but good things about MSU. Didn't hear unqualified compliment #1 from Izzo toward UM. The contrast between how they handled talking about injuries (Michigan is still without a player who entered this season higher regarded than any Spartan) is very glaring.


They're just two different styles of coaches. Izzo is usually quite blunt and will say his team is sucking if they are. Gives for some great soundbites. Beilein is about the opposite. I'm not going to bother pulling out quotes given by guys that have gone against him (though look at what Northwesterns Crawford said after their BTT game on Friday about Izzo then what Izzo said about him if you want one example).

And realize context when talking about the injuries. Yes, McGary has been out since December, but the team has had 20+ games since to gel and form how they are. For MSU this year, it's literally been one guy after another. First Harris, then Payne, then Appling, then Dawson. He's used a ridiculous amount of different starting lineups this year. Some of the injury excuse has been much, but I think part of it has been to take the heat off some of these younger guys (that were pushed into too big of roles earlier than they had anticipated). Had it been just one guy for a long period of time (any one of the four listed, really) I don't think Izzo would've been harping on injuries as much as he has. But when you have no continuity and are getting frustrated by all the injuries, sometimes you comment on it and use it as a scapegoat.

Yes he can whine about refs as well, but he isn't the only coach we've seen get T'd up this year (hell both Beilein and Coach K got one yesterday). But if you want to keep painting Izzo as the devil to Beilein's angel, be my guest. Because a vast majority of what you're saying is crap.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*I don't see any coach, much less Izzo, begging any player to come back. I don't know why someone would have a problem with Izzo's word on the matter. I certainly don't have a reason to disbelieve him. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

If Iowa State, MSU, and Cinci were all in different regions, I might pick all 3 to make the final 4, :ti UVA :ti Nova, those are the only 3 teams of consequence in the entire region.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Compared to guys like Calipari (who missed the tourney last year with all of those prospects and could only muster an 8 seed this season)


:lmao

Just reminded me of this


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Payne's now almost guaranteed to be going in the 20-30 spot, so he definitely had some to gain from coming back if that rings true.


Last year's draft was considerably weaker than this year's. Payne looks like the same player he was the last couple months of last season when he started showing his shooting range. He has not hurt his stock but hasn't improved it either. Coming back for a national championship is not smart. All it takes is running into one hot team on one night and that dream can die real quick.



Perfect Poster said:


> And this is the oddest criticism of a coach I've ever heard. Compared to guys like Calipari (who missed the tourney last year with all of those prospects and could only muster an 8 seed this season) it's nice to see him have guys that can make legacies here. He's still getting high rated recruits as well. Appling/Dawson/Payne/Harris were all 4-5* and 3 significant contributors also were 4* in Costello/Valentine/Kaminski (all whom should have bigger roles next season).


That's not what kids want today. To have four-year legacies in college and play for a raving nutbag who screams at them during timeouts is not appealing. Look at Michigan. Burke and Hardaway went pro and are thriving. Stauskas developed from a guy no higher rated than the mediocre Valentine and is going to be a top 20 pick after just two seasons. Robinson, McGary and LeVert are all pretty much locks to have NBA careers too and it won't take them four years to get there. 

State didn't have a highly regarded freshman in this year's class, won't next year either and don't bet on it happening anytime soon. The data is in - it's not a good place to be if you want to get to the league (Draymond Green the only player drafted since 2006, and in the second round). I'd love to revisit this conversation in about three years. You will see I was right. MSU's talent well is about to dry up.



Perfect Poster said:


> They're just two different styles of coaches. Izzo is usually quite blunt and will say his team is sucking if they are. Gives for some great soundbites. Beilein is about the opposite.


It's not about what they say about their own team, but the opponent. Izzo acted like he won the national title yesterday and his players made a huge scene out of winning a fairly meaningless tournament that signifies having a good long weekend. Didn't hear one complimentary word toward the program that tormented him and made that win more special than usual for him. Dude is a raging cave man.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> Last year's draft was considerably weaker than this year's. Payne looks like the same player he was the last couple months of last season when he started showing his shooting range. He has not hurt his stock but hasn't improved it either. Coming back for a national championship is not smart. All it takes is running into one hot team on one night and that dream can die real quick.


If Payne felt they could make it back I don't see why this is an issue. Maybe he wants to add to the MSU legacy, maybe he wants a title ring, who knows.

And I'm still waiting on this news of Izzo "begging on his hands and knees" for players to come back. Because for all of the shit that you keep on saying about him, you've yet to bring even one shred of evidence on anyone that has recently thought of declaring. Keep pushing that narrative though.



> That's not what kids want today. To have four-year legacies in college and play for a raving nutbag who screams at them during timeouts is not appealing. Look at Michigan. Burke and Hardaway went pro and are thriving. Stauskas developed from a guy no higher rated than the mediocre Valentine and is going to be a top 20 pick after just two seasons. Robinson, McGary and LeVert are all pretty much locks to have NBA careers too and it won't take them four years to get there.


I didn't know you spoke for all of the athletes currently competing in D1 basketball today. Aside from a very select few (only double digit at most) many of these aren't thinking about the NBA their 1st or 2nd year. Many of them still follow their school to this day. Draymond Green still regularly tweets about MSUs team and he hasn't been on the team in two years. Same with Derrick Nix, Matten Cleaves, etc.

And lol @ mediocre Valentine. Your bias is showing again. 

And why should I/MSU/Izzo give two shits how long these players take to develop. If they aren't instant top 20 recruits out of HS they more than likely aren't going to be a one and done anyways. I'm still baffled that this is a criticism that he recruits players that are more likely to stay for four years. Louisville did just fine with that last year with their backcourt both being upper classmen, and many need the first year or two to mature and become complete players. Just because you aren't recruiting guys to be first round draft picks after their freshman/sophomore years doesn't mean you're a bad recruiter. If you think that then lol @ you. There's more than just getting one and dones to develop a program.



> State didn't have a highly regarded freshman in this year's class, won't next year either and don't bet on it happening anytime soon. The data is in - it's not a good place to be if you want to get to the league (Draymond Green the only player drafted since 2006, and in the second round). I'd love to revisit this conversation in about three years. You will see I was right. MSU's talent well is about to dry up.


I'm quite sure they'll have 2 first rounders this year (along with Appling possibly as a 2nd rounder) and Dawson (if he stays) could end up being a late first/2nd rounder. Just because Izzo isn't recruiting the same type of player as Beilein (one that can quickly develop and leave after a year or two) doesn't mean his players don't have NBA chances or that Izzo can't develop players.

And yes Izzo still needs some recruits. If I'm not mistaken, recruiting for these players isn't over yet, is it? Nah you're right, UM's had a couple of good years and has taken over the state for good. MSU just hasn't been competitive at all with them. May as well /scrap the program.



> It's not about what they say about their own team, but the opponent. Izzo acted like he won the national title yesterday and his players made a huge scene out of winning a fairly meaningless tournament that signifies having a good long weekend. Didn't hear one complimentary word toward the program that tormented him and made that win more special than usual for him. Dude is a raging cave man.


Again, look at what he said about NW's Crawford after BTT game against them. Nothing but praise. Damn him for being happy of an accomplishment for his team after what has been a much different season than normal for him. Thank you fun police. I'll be sure to come to you to decide on how much someone should be happy over an accomplishment.

And :lmao at the rest of that. Good to know a fanbase that hasn't won a BTT tournament since it's inception (which was later vacated due to being cheaters) has now deemed it "meaningless". I'm sure Stauskas, LeVert, Robinson, Beilein, etc. didn't give two shits about the game at all. Nope. They just felt like running around for 40 minutes for a good workout. They didn't even WANNA be there man.

You must be trolling. If so, good job. I mean, you've looked like a complete jackass throughout all of this, but at least you got your response. Your hatred essentially comes down to Izzo owning UM's ass for the first 15 years of his career and UM finally becoming relevant again so you feel he's "overrated" (although any analyst worth a shit still has him as a top 10 coach AT WORST). 

So yeah, I'll leave you with this:



Spoiler: Brickhouse Can't Handle Izzo's Jockstrap


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Ecstacy over a title that denotes a good long weekend. You can't see how far that makes your program look like it has fallen. 

You should care about the lack of development because recruits care about it, thus Izzo falling off in that area. You say Beilein recruits "different kind of kids who develop quicker." You ignore that until recently, Beilein's recruits were rated significantly LOWER than Izzo's. That is how superior he's been in accruing and developing players. Again, I hope to talk to you again about that in 2-3 years. I know several intelligent MSU fans who acknowledge this as an oncoming trend.

And how old are you, dude? You have baseball players in your sig and avatar like an 8-year-old kid would have posters on their wall! Pretty gross.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

He's right, I need to being back my naked Kaep and Stanton sigs :hmm:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> Ecstacy over a title that denotes a good long weekend. You can't see how far that makes your program look like it has fallen.
> 
> You should care about the lack of development because recruits care about it, thus Izzo falling off in that area. You say Beilein recruits "different kind of kids who develop quicker." You ignore that until recently, Beilein's recruits were rated significantly LOWER than Izzo's. That is how superior he's been in accruing and developing players. Again, I hope to talk to you again about that in 2-3 years. I know several intelligent MSU fans who acknowledge this as an oncoming trend.
> 
> And how old are you, dude? You have baseball players in your sig and avatar like an 8-year-old kid would have posters on their wall! Pretty gross.


I don't have time for your nonsense. You keep ducking what I'm saying because you know you're wrong. It's cool. Michigan's finally become not a trainwreck so I guess if you wanna talk trash you can try. You'll still look like a damn fool, but go ahead.



Spoiler: Because Brickhouse sucks


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> I don't have time for your nonsense. You keep ducking what I'm saying because you know you're wrong. It's cool. Michigan's finally become not a trainwreck so I guess if you wanna talk trash you can try. You'll still look like a damn fool, but go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Because Brickhouse sucks


"Doesn't have time for me" - says the poor sap who has written several blow-by-blow replies and now rocks an obsessive sig bearing my username. :lmao:

Ducking what you are saying. I don't even KNOW what you are saying outside of that naive remark that "it's cool that these guys have a four-year legacy!" You don't seem to comprehend that recruits don't think this is cool and that's why next year is a preview of State's future: depending heavily on players like Costello, Kaminski and Ellis while trying to put unqualified players like Valentine in leadership roles. Gonna be rough.

Finally (and I mean that for this thread; get at me in PMs if you'd like), your obtuseness is only rivaled by your insecurity. Michigan went to the title game last year, has the best record in the conference over the last four years, back-to-back Big Ten players of the year and by far the best recent NBA placement record in the league. "Not a train wreck" is all you can muster, yet you have the sack to call me biased. 

Another unfortunate product of MSU's BRAH culture.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

DID ANYONE SEE ALBANY'S UNIFORM TONIGHT?!?!?! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Izzo is the coach I trust the most come March since Olsen retired.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

God damnit I didn't wanna do this again but I can't stop taking the bait.



Brickhouse said:


> "Doesn't have time for me" - says the poor sap who has written several blow-by-blow replies and now rocks an obsessive sig bearing my username. :lmao:


I wrote those replies to shut down what you were saying, and you are just now repeating yourself and weren't even reading what I was saying.

And my sig is of Miguel Cabrera. Last thing I'd do is put you in my sig.



> Ducking what you are saying. I don't even KNOW what you are saying outside of that naive remark that "it's cool that these guys have a four-year legacy!" You don't seem to comprehend that recruits don't think this is cool and that's why next year is a preview of State's future: depending heavily on players like Costello, Kaminski and Ellis while trying to put unqualified players like Valentine in leadership roles. Gonna be rough.


How about claiming Izzo "begs and pleads" guys to stay, and then when I provided evidence to the contrary, you brushed it off and used nothing but anecdotal evidence that only Michigan slappies such as yourself believe. Or that he's "completely classless" when it literally took me two seconds to find an opposing player praise him for being respectful?

And did you just start following basketball about four years ago? Of course players have want to go to the NBA, how is that any different from fifteen years ago? That doesn't mean that there _aren't_ good players that want to stay until their junior/senior year. Louisville had 2 players drafted last year and both were upperclassmen. Duke's top 3 scorers when they won it all were upperclassmen and had two freshman contributors (who were 7th and 8th in minutes). UNC's 5 most used players the year before that were, get this, upperclassmen. Kansas the year before that had 4 freshman and none averaged more than 2 PPG (and didn't get much minutes) and was lead by mostly juniors. Florida the year were lead by 6 upperclassmen.

Notice a trend here? Aside from the UK team two years ago and _maybe_ the Uconn team (which still was lead by junior Kemba) teams winning with highly thought of freshman isn't the norm. So yes, I'm more than fine with Izzo continuing to get guys that may take a year or two to develop. And once in a while you'll still get those impact guys. Harris, Dawson, Payne were all 5*. So again, you making a big deal of Izzo not getting enough "NBA prospects" to leave him after a year and actually developing guys is another :lmao moment at you. Because what Izzo does is the same thing that has worked for Roy, Pitino, Coach K, Donavan, etc.

And if I remember correctly, the 2011-12 team was projected to be a middle of the pack B1G team at best (I believe they were 4th) after losing all their key guys from their F4 runs except Draymond. Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't that team finish t-1st in the Big Ten that year?

Should Dawson come back (I believe he was leaning towards staying right now) a lineup of Trice/Ellis/Valentine/Dawson/Costello with Kaminski off the bench is a formidable starting group. Add in Nairn as the backup PG, Schilling as another body, and maybe one other guy and they'll be right back in contention. :lmao at counting out Izzo. You clearly are the one that doesn't understand that any program worth a damn don't consistently rely on freshman to carry them. Calipari is the exception to the rule.



> Finally (and I mean that for this thread; get at me in PMs if you'd like), your obtuseness is only rivaled by your insecurity. Michigan went to the title game last year, has the best record in the conference over the last four years, back-to-back Big Ten players of the year and by far the best recent NBA placement record in the league. "Not a train wreck" is all you can muster, yet you have the sack to call me biased.
> 
> Another unfortunate product of MSU's BRAH culture.


:lmao what do I have to be insecure about? You're the one that came in here talking about how Izzo is a shitty coach because he has players for four years, as if it's a crime for college players to actually go for as long as they can. You were the one that brought up Izzo, not me. If anyone's insecure in this thread, it's you. You keep trying to place the BTT as basically meaningless just because your team lost to your rival. 

And it's cute that you cut that period off to the last four years. This arbitrary cutoff you set ignores the back to back final 4 (and championship game appearance of their own) by MSU just before that cutoff. Why does NBA placement matter? I didn't know the national champion was going to face the Miami Heat after they were done. I thought this was NCAA BB. Guess not.

:lmao at all of your smugness. Just your typical UM fan I guess. Have a few good years (which pales in comparison to the longer run of both of their main rivals) and all of the sudden you act like you're a power. But keep counting out/attempt to belittle Izzo. He'll just keep doing what he's been doing for almost two decades now.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

You were told to reply with a private message.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I'm enjoying this Brickhouse/Perfect Poster feud. The buildup's been pretty good so far, now let's just hope the blowoff match delivers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I'm not bothering with PMs. This is an open forum. If anyone else wants to chip in their two cents they're more than welcome.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> I'm not bothering with PMs. This is an open forum. If anyone else wants to chip in their two cents they're more than welcome.


Well how about you PM me your email address and we'll set up some cash on PayPal for a long-term bet. 2014-15 through 2016-2017. Who has the better Big Ten record, the better record head-to-head and who goes further in the NCAA tournament. $100 per category. You get burnt-out Izzo and his hard-working stiffs, I got Beilein and his high-flying NBA prospects.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I mean, surely someone who thinks a Trice-Ellis-Valentine-Dawson-Costello starting lineup could be a "contender" would be very confident in who leads that unit.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

What are you trying to prove? I'm a college student. I don't have the money to be making silly bets with strangers I've never met on a forum. I don't even have a Paypal, and if I did I sure as fuck wouldn't be giving you any money.

Nice to see you've given up arguing now that you know how wrong you are. First smart thing you've done in this whole thread.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

You don't think MSU will be better than UM in the near future and you don't want to risk money on it. It's OK, you can say it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

They may be. They may not. Contrary to what you think, I do respect what Beilein has done there and do think he'll keep Michigan competitive. That doesn't mean Izzo won't keep MSU competitive, though. Hilarious that you'd expect a stranger to make multiple 100 dollar bets with you on some events that won't even happen until 3 years from now. Even if you'd win, I wouldn't pay you.

But yes, _I'm_ the insecure one.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

You wouldn't pay. What a deadbeat!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

If NC State's bigs in Vandenberg and Anya play like they did tonight... watch out. TJ Warren isn't stopping anytime soon. Make my bracket look smart, boys. Lunardi looking foolish like always when he dissed this team.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Hey Brickhouse, Michigan sucks!!!! :lmao :flip


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Did a blind bracket on WSJ, ended up with Florida, MSU, Wichita, and... North Dakota State in my Final 4. MSU over Wichita in the final. I'd much rather take that over my actual bracket.

Here's the link to that, btw: http://projects.wsj.com/blindfold-brackets-2014/


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

33-0 vs 14-19 :lmao

Also, please don't mention Vanderberg, he should have chosen Nevada :mcgee1


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Psycho Sid said:


> Hey Brickhouse, Michigan sucks!!!! :lmao :flip


Hey I think that's Payne's rape face!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Did a blind bracket on WSJ, ended up with Florida, MSU, Wichita, and... North Dakota State in my Final 4. MSU over Wichita in the final. I'd much rather take that over my actual bracket.
> 
> Here's the link to that, btw: http://projects.wsj.com/blindfold-brackets-2014/


My final 4 is close to what is on my actual bracket. final 4 is Zona,Louisville,Florida and Vilanova. Final 4 on actual bracket is MSU,Wisconsin,Louisville and florida.

Got florida winning it all in both.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

AHAHA, my bracket was exactly the same except for Kansas going deep.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

My write-up bracket Final Four: Syracuse, Virginia, Michigan, Arizona with the Wildcats taking it all


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Made some changes, my final four now is Florida, Virginia, Wisconsin, and Louisville.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

god these Albany jerseys are horrific.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Fuck outta here, Albany.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

C'mon North Dakota State, pull this upset.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



RKing85 said:


> god these Albany jerseys are horrific.


Yup. It's not like the countless times we have seen teams do something too gaudy or busy, which can only come with a high budget.

They look like cheap high school uniforms.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

North Dakota State should make sweet 16.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

my bracket is only a bit fucked i guess. Every loss expect for the OSU I had going out in the next round anyway.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I only have 2 non top 4 seeds in the sweet 16, but shit hits the fan there where like 5 of 8 lower seeds win.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Mercer :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Michigan's road to the Final Four just got a tad easier...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Michigan's road to the Final Four just got a tad easier...


That's what I'm saying! I'm the only person with them in the finals in a 50 person league I'm in.

This has been an awesome tourney so far.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Michigan's road to the Final Four just got a tad easier...


If they shoot like they did yesterday they won't even have to be worried about the final four. Live by the 3 die by the 3, could see Texas giving them troubles tommorow.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Notorious said:


>


Yeah, I was too excited about that Mercer win... and then that put it over the top!

HUAAAAHHHH!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!! Mercer!


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> If they shoot like they did yesterday they won't even have to be worried about the final four. Live by the 3 die by the 3, could see Texas giving them troubles tommorow.


You have credibility on this subject.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I already knew Cincinnati wasn't going to last. At least Dayton helped improve my mood somewhat. Now I need Kansas State to step up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Could really use Stanford winning here.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> If they shoot like they did yesterday they won't even have to be worried about the final four. Live by the 3 die by the 3, could see Texas giving them troubles tommorow.


Eh..That's a bit of a myth though. Michigan does love shooting 3's, but don't live by it as much as perceived...Wofford game was one of their better 3 point shooting performances as of late in terms of efficiency yet only scored 57..Michigan lives much more by transition points/points in the paint. Harder it is for LeVert, Walton and Stauskus to get in the paint, the harder it is for Michigan to function imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Michigan ain't beating the WSU vs Ville winner no matter who it is.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Michigan ain't beating the WSU vs Ville winner no matter who it is.


Ville is so overrated by fans right now it's not even funny. Check out their strength of schedule this season.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Mercer made a lot of people happy today.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Gonzaga-Ok State was a whistle fest, wow that was ugly. 

Zags are a experienced team should give Arizona a tough game.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

North Carolina is lucky as hell.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

As of now, zero perfect brackets left for Mr. Buffett's challenge. Sounds like he won't have to pony up the $1 billion. 

I have been impressed with the play as far as the refs haven't had to blow the whistle all the time like they did at the start of the season. The flow of the game is that much better and the games have been for the most part enjoyable to watch. 

Definitely impressed with St. Louis' comeback against NC State, being down by 16 points with 8 minutes to go and pulling out the win was fun to watch. Ditto with North Dakota State and Mercer winning. Iowa laid an egg at the end, not surprised there. At least Nebraska blew their game and remains winless in the tournament.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Bryce Cotton should be a first round pick.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> Ville is so overrated by fans right now it's not even funny. Check out their strength of schedule this season.


I agree, I think Shockers throttle UM and everyone else in route to a perfect season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



BruiserKC said:


> As of now, zero perfect brackets left for Mr. Buffett's challenge. Sounds like he won't have to pony up the $1 billion.


Either this dude joined the wrong group and is feeling like a goof or Warren isnt playing fair https://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/quickenloansbracket/2030973


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

^ I'm thinking he didn't do that extra page or so of registration that you had to do.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Big day for Big Ten tomorrow - 
Michigan vs Texas
Wisconsin vs Oregon
Michigan State vs Harvard


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Michigan vs Wichita/Louisville winner is gonna be a interesting chess match


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Didn't realize Lousiville is attempting to make it to their 3rd straight final four. That would be amazing

Dayton/Syracuse = First to 40, wins?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Harvard got it close late, but the veteran leadership eventually took over. Dawson was great in the first half. The defense is going to have to be much more active though.

12 Sweet 16's in 19 years... not bad Izzo.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Harvard got it close late, but the veteran leadership eventually took over. Dawson was great in the first half. The defense is going to have to be much more active though.
> 
> 12 Sweet 16's in 19 years... not bad Izzo.


Then didn't just get it close. They took they lead.

They don't give out athletic scholarships, by the way.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

3/10. C'mon bro you can troll better than that. Where's the Izzo's a whiner and coaches a bunch of thugz argument?


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Just stating a few objective facts.

Wit is not really your forte.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

No no you're clearly concerned with every comment I make so if you were gonna try to troll me it'd be nice if you put up a little more effort than that.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

There was no troll necessary. State lost a lead in the last fourth of the game to a team with no athletic scholarships. Dems da facts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

And they still won by seven, so your point is?

Right, you have no point, you're just trying to troll. It's okay you've been outed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

-Shabazz!!!!!! Nasty man...Shabazz will go down in Uconn history as a guy who struck through small rough patch and end of Calhoun era and help lay foundation for the Kevin Ollie era. Happy for him and the team making it to the sweet 16 eventhough ISU is gonna smash them

-Wisconsin vs Creighton will be must see tv...Dont know if it will surpass Wisconsin/Oregon for best game of the tourney, but I expect it to be in the convo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

No athletics scholarships, because every student below a certain income level gets in for free :kobe

Not sure how people don't understand that about Harvard.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Marquette is talking to Howland, I'd rather be talking to Amakaer really.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*Great game between Kentucky and Wichita State. It's a shame they put the SHOCKERS in the hardest bracket. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Really wanted to see Baker or Early take the last shot...shame...

but the road for Michigan to the final four keeps getting a tad smoother


Just cant get into this Iowa State/UNC game, but it's close..Iowa State better stop fooling around


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Thank god UNC is out. Would not have wanted to see them in an Elite 8 matchup.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Really wanted to see Baker or Early take the last shot...shame...
> 
> but the road for Michigan to the final four keeps getting a tad smoother
> 
> ...



your sig is sick and yeah michigan returning to the final four Im all for it, i got them and msu in the title game


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



killacamt said:


> your sig is sick and yeah michigan returning to the final four Im all for it, i got them and msu in the title game


Thank you, CHAMPviaDQ made it for me

-Disappointed by Creighton, but Baylor seems to be on a mission. 

-UCLA has a great shot against Florida. Do not trust that team in a close game with such bad free throw shooting


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

SI had Louisville 1 and Kentucky 2 on their preseason rankings. Now they face off earlier than people would have expected

go Louisville


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

It's gonna really suck when the final 4 is some widely predicted bullshit like Florida, MSU, Louisville, and Arizona.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

^It usually always happens that way. 

I liked the way that guy Nastic was playing for Stanford. Hella lucky that Embiid was out for Kansas but he played some solid defense and was really efficient with his shots. Guy plays with a lot of heart. I think he'll have a good game against Kavanaugh of Dayton. 

SDSU / Zona is gonna be such a fun game. They have played them really close the last few years in non conference play. 

Isaiah "Toothpick" Austin is having a really good run. I think Baylor's got a great chance at knocking off Wiscy even though I have them losing to them in the WF Pick 'Em. 

Jarnell mufuckin' Stokes though. Michigan has no answer for him. But do the Vols have an answer for all of their weapons? 

That Steve Masiello situation is pretty fucked up. Wonder what Manhattan does now, bring back a dude who wanted to leave for the bigger school? 

Anyone following the NIT on the side? Would be pretty cool to see an ACC Final between FSU and Clemson.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Florida-UCLA has me interested because UCLA is on a hot streak, Jordan Adams has been filling it up. 

Young Talent of the Bruins vs. Experienced Vets of the Gators. Who wins that game is obviously huge favorite the next game.

I will root for San Diego State but them beating Arizona just feels like very slim odds.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

UCLA isn't on a hot streak compared to teams like UConn and MSU who had the talent all along and are now in tournament mode.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Florida-UCLA has me interested because UCLA is on a hot streak, Jordan Adams has been filling it up.
> 
> Young Talent of the Bruins vs. Experienced Vets of the Gators. Who wins that game is obviously huge favorite the next game.
> 
> I will root for San Diego State but them beating Arizona just feels like very slim odds.


If it's close, Florida's free throw shooting is gonna knock them out..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

How cow, if UCLA wins, Stanford vs Dayton winner could make the final four.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Pizza Hut offering free wings April 10th if Dayton, Iowa State or Louisville wins it all(All teams with mascots who have wings)


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Solid year, Aztecs. 

4th straight Elite Eight for Billy D's Gators.

Why do I feel like this guy is criminally underrated in the world of college basketball coaches still?

Shaka Smart's dedication to VCU is something else.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I wish Trent Johnson had showed that level of dedication, and we were able to hold on to Fox and Carter as his assistants :side:


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Go Big Blue!! Holy hell what a game! We're hitting our stride at the right time. Back to Louisville little brother! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not a fan of a single college basketball team... But umm... looked like Kentucky's comeback and win was strongly in part to some wacky calls and no calls.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Louisville gonna be thinking about that game for a lonnnng time..and with that, Michigan's road to the final four just got a tad easier

Wisconsin vs Arizona - CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Brickhouse if you're going to try to troll me do it in here for everyone to see. I'm not going to bother to send you PMs, and I have better things to do then look for what opposing fans have to say about my team. It's clear you have quite an obsession over MSU and you'd be better off with a different hobby.

On a different note, that was a hell of a brawl. Virginia was legit. This team seems to go as far as Payne and Dawson will take them right now. Appling can't shoot, Valentine seems to get into foul trouble too often, and Harris has been relatively quiet so far. I hope we see a more agressive Harris next game since UConn doesn't nearly have the defense Virginia has. Those 3 and some timely 3 point shooting can get another Final 4 on Izzo's belt.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Your brethren is cool, PP. Totally sane.

THIS is obsession, BTW. You won't find more bitter haters anywhere than in Spartyville. http://michiganstate.247sports.com/...by-zebra-again-worst-call-in-years-26810744/1



HeatWave said:


> and with that, Michigan's road to the final four just got a tad easier


I think you pay too much attention to seeds.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> I think you pay too much attention to seeds.


Ok...


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Ok...


Well, that's why you think Michigan's path got "a tad easier" right? Because an 8-seed beat a 4?

It's about match-ups at this stage.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Brickhouse said:


> Well, that's why you think Michigan's path got "a tad easier" right? Because an 8-seed beat a 4?


No, not at all


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Michigan's road to the final four just got a tad easier


Kentucky just beat Wichita State and Louisville back to back. They will easily be Michigan's toughest opponent yet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Being their toughest opponent yet isnt the same as being a tougher matchup than Louisville though...


Zero interest in this Florida/Dayton game...Just trying to see the nightcap


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Awwww hell yeah :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Both Miller's lost man...Amazing

Wisconsin is so freaking tough...I think they are the favorites no matter the other matchup to win it all right now. Just so good and multi dimensional


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Damn Arizona, you were the west's last hope, all east teams left.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Yllek Pihc said:


> The Whitesconsin - Arizona game was really awesome. Probably the best game i've watched this year and easily the best high level game of basketball played where the majority of players where white since the 1950s


Possibly best game of the tourney, yet, I dont think I've seen so many bad shots/bricks in such a good game in a long time..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Dave Rice staying at UNLV, because USF offering a 500k raise just ain't enough :lmao LOL AAC

And Boise State's coach is not leaving for WazzU after signing a 5 year extension(LOL EXTENSIONS MEANING JACK SHIT)

Both teams turned down post season invites after finishing 4th and 6th in the MWC(3rd place Nevada wasn't even offered from a horrendous OOC stretch). Fresno finished 7th I believe, and they're in the finals of the CBI.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Shabazz & Kevin Ollie >>>>>


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Mmkay UConn.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

smh Napier making garbage shots and frontcourt got shut down. Disappointing end for sure.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

The Arizona bracket was a fucking joke.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

If Michigan wins, Florida will be in the final four with the last 3 teams to beat them..Weird


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

*YES YES YES YES!!!! EAT THAT SELECTION COMMITTEE!!!! *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Coach Cal did it for Rick Barnes IMO.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Man that was some big time hero ball going on there but what a SHOT.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Twilight Zone...That's my only explanation...


----------



## doingyourmom (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

You have to give them cats some love, I as a HUGE texas fan, this team I knew they would beat an overrated Wichita State team. I thought they would get beat by losivlle in a tight one, but once they beat the cards I knew they would beat Michigan.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Great game, great season by UM. Few teams have such a noble exit.

Congrats to the Harrison twins. They stepped up big. Still hope UK loses. The "student-athletes" Calipari gets into that school are pretty tough to compete with when they're on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Harrison twins have been great the whole tourney. Hopefully this doesn't delude them into declaring for the draft if they win the tourney, which I'm thinking they'll end up doing, because they could largely benefit from another year at college and might actually live up to that hype they had coming into this season. They've definitely matured and gotten better at making smart decisions with the ball(they're still prone to their bad tendencies which result in turnovers, but it's nowhere near as bad as the starting of the season).

either way, hopefully kentucky can go all the way. loving how they're coming into form at the perfect time. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

I hope Kentucky wins it all just to piss off IU fans even more.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Kentucky winning it all after beating Wichita would just be proof positive to me that there is no God in the universe.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Looks like a SEC final. Great just when they finally lose at football now they need to take basketball!


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Looks like a SEC final. Great just when they finally lose at football now they need to take basketball!


Now that Bruce Pearl is back in the SEC, the payments to players will only go up and SEC hoops will trend upwards.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Kentucky winning it all after beating Wichita would just be proof positive to me that there is no God in the universe.


Seems like it would validate how good the Shockers were this year - that was a great game.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

If they beat a 1,4,2 and a solid 2 and another 1 there is no way WSU could fall outside the final top 10.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Chrome said:


> I hope Kentucky wins it all just to piss off IU fans even more.


Watched IU lose in person during Big Ten season a couple times, always satisfying.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Dude, edit your posts. Don't be making new posts directly after your unless many hours have passed.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel said:


> Dude, edit your posts. Don't be making new posts directly after your unless many hours have passed.


Yeah. It almost makes it look like you got to 50 posts as fast as you could today to be able to post in Rants or something.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Just an interesting fact, since the tourney expanded to 64 teams in 1985 29 years ago, there have only been five years where Duke, UNC, Kansas, Kentucky nor UConn weren't in the Final Four. Those years are 1985, 1987, 2006, 2007, and 2013.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Is Flawda gonna have to beat Kentucky 4 times in one season?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> Is Flawda gonna have to beat Kentucky 4 times in one season?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Two really good ones in the NIT Semi's tonight.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

In case you missed the college slam dunk competition 






:cool2


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

HOW THE FUCK IS UCONN DOING THIS?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



TomahawkJock said:


> HOW THE FUCK IS UCONN DOING THIS?


Because they're UConn.


----------



## Hardwire (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

UCONN winning it all!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Julius Randle sounds exactly like LeBron James.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wow, what a helluva game between Kentucky/Wisconsin. The bourbon will be flowing at LC's house tonight, that's for sure.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Did Wilbeken have money on UCONN? What a joke. Billy D getting straight outcoached by Kevin Ollie, that was brutal. 

UCONN's played so well but I feel like Kentucky should win by a decent margin.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*

Wow UConn OK..what a game Kentucky-Wisconsin.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Chrome said:


> Wow, what a helluva game between Kentucky/Wisconsin. The bourbon will be flowing at LC's house tonight, that's for sure.


*Swimming in it! :mark:


Aaron Harrison is a baaaaaaaaaaaad man [/Stephen A]*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


>


Not as hot as Hit-Girl.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

we should add a poll. :dean


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



TomahawkJock said:


> HOW THE FUCK IS UCONN DOING THIS?


You mean beating a Florida team they've already beat earlier in the season? Eh...


Kentucky the past 3 games have been the equivalent to getting 20 in Blackjack, saying hit me, and getting an ace


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Kentucky the past 3 games have been the equivalent to getting 20 in Blackjack, saying hit me, and getting an ace


Or they are just really talented


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

It's both. Kentucky are playing their best basketball of the year, but luck goes into every game and with one and done tourneys everyone needs a little luck to win the championship.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: FINAL 4 HYPE 2013-14 College Basketball Thread*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Or they are just really talented


Eh..A guy who was shooting 35% behind the arc during the season, banging 3's like it's nothing in these tight games isn't simply being talented..Otherwise, it wouldn't surprise so many


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Shabazz Napier. goddamn. :deandre


Kentucky looks done right now. Both their attacks at the basket and defense are sorely lacking.



Well shit, congrats to UCONN. Well played tourney and a well played game(although I missed the first half). It was a damn nice run by them, and Kentucky as well. Edit: didn't realize Kentucky would have been the youngest team ever to win the championship; the fact they got this far is quite the impressive coaching accomplishment by Cal and shows how well they came together late in the season.

Honestly this season has sort of made me interested in college and ill probably try to keep better track of it in the future.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Derek the RA is not going to have a good time tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Don't know what it is about UConn, but I really don't care for them. I think it's due to the brand of basketball they play. It's ugly and its a damning of what basketball should be. It's like what Wisconsin does (aside from this year) with more athletic guys. Then they get away with hero-balling it up. Ugh. Hope NCAA really lowers the shot clock because games would be SO much more entertaining if teams couldn't milk clock for half a minute. I'd personally adopt NBA timing rules (24 shot clock, 8 seconds halfcourt) but even 26 or 28 is much better than 30.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*



Magic said:


> Shabazz Napier. goddamn. :deandre
> 
> 
> Kentucky looks done right now. Both their attacks at the basket and defense are sorely lacking.
> ...


I mean, it's not like they had seven McDonald's All-Americans and another likely first round pick (WCS) on their roster or anything.

I don't care how young you are. Steve Fisher took the Fab Five to back-to-back championship games. Kentucky's bench had more raw talent on it than most teams' starting lineups. I would hardly call this an "impressive accomplishment" by Calipari.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

^egos and coaching so much talent isn't as easy as you think. it's definitely accomplishment to get young, hard headed, and ambitious players to work together in a team system when they're all trying to improve their own draft stock.


yeah Ive always found the shot clock WAY too long. it's ridiculous how much time you can just milk by doing nothing and kentucky giving up those offensive boards late killed them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*



ABrown said:


>


I know that kid.

GIF gets me every time I see it. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Pretty glad UConn won. I like Napier and can't stand Coach Hitler.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Yes boy!

Nice work, UCONN.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

One last time, for posterity:


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Well at least Kentucky didn't win it. Still think it should have been MSU though. Maybe I'll get over it one day lol.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Ever since Ollie made that "as long as we have UConn on our chest" comment, they've been unstoppable. Kevin Ollie >>> Vince Lombardi


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Too bad Ollie is jumping ship sooner than later to the NBA.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Uconn = Modern day college basketball royalty


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Congrats to Uconn but damn kentucky totally botched the end of that game. And Randle should have 7 shots in a half, not for an entire game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: KENTUCKY v UCONN*

Congrats to Uconn. I had Wichita State winning it all, but thanks to Kentucky that didn't happen.


----------

